# Vegas Bash 2007!!



## LillyBBBW

OK, so who's going?? C'mon, spill! Post it here.

http://bbwnetwork.com/


----------



## AnnMarie

At this point, no plans... too expensive. *If* I end up in Vegas at the same time, I won't be "bashing".


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus

OMG THAT'S A LOT OF MONEY!!!!!!!!!!:doh: :shocked:


----------



## LillyBBBW

It is kinda pricey. It doesn't even clarify what is included. Meals aren't I don't think. My big weakness is the Vendor's Fair which was great last year, but they never list who's going to be there till the last minute.


----------



## AnnMarie

LillyBBBW said:


> It is kinda pricey. It doesn't even clarify what is included. Meals aren't I don't think. My big weakness is the Vendor's Fair which was great last year, but they never list who's going to be there till the last minute.



Only meal, as far as I'm aware, is same as last year... the buffet on Saturday evening. 

As far as I'm aware, the vendor fair has always been open to anyone, so not an issue unless that's not the case. 

Evening pool parties will be private, but as long as I could go during the day... I'm fine.


----------



## AnnMarie

missaf said:


> We can always just do an impromptu sit-in at a bar with all of us in attendance



OH yeah, people are always hanging around everywhere, so it's not a big deal to find people to spend time with. 

Again, we'll see, but I'm not feeling it much this year. I just want the pool, friends/online pals, gambling and some good eatin'.


----------



## BigCutieSasha

As of this moment I still have a spot reserved. But my situation hasnt been decided yet. A bit more conversing with some peeps might be in order  But I think Im leaning towards going.
Not to mention Ren Woman will probably disown me as a friend if I dont make it.


----------



## LillyBBBW

AnnMarie said:


> OH yeah, people are always hanging around everywhere, so it's not a big deal to find people to spend time with.
> 
> Again, we'll see, but I'm not feeling it much this year. I just want the pool, friends/online pals, gambling and some good eatin'.



Last year I barely attended any of the events. The things that stick out in my memory most were the Vendor's Fair and that buffet at the formal. That food, Uah! BEST meal ever. If they use the same caterer I'll fly out *just* for that. It would be worth it. :eat2: Plus I have relatives out there that I would like to see again.


----------



## AnnMarie

LillyBBBW said:


> Last year I barely attended any of the events. The things that stick out in my memory most were the Vendor's Fair and that buffet at the formal. That food, Uah! BEST meal ever. If they use the same caterer I'll fly out *just* for that. It would be worth it. :eat2: Plus I have relatives out there that I would like to see again.



I'm sure that was hotel provided so I think you're out of luck on the same food. Doesn't mean it won't be good, but it won't be Stardust... lol

And yes, it was fine, but I can't justify the bash cost for a meal. I was the same as you, attended about 1/8th of the events (based on time I was actually there before taking off to do something else). 

I love Vegas a ton, so if I can at least BE there during it, I will probably do so.


----------



## fatgirlflyin

missaf said:


> We can always just do an impromptu sit-in at a bar with all of us in attendance




lmao, they dont like outside bash gatherings too much (speaking from experience here):doh:


----------



## LillyBBBW

AnnMarie said:


> I'm sure that was hotel provided so I think you're out of luck on the same food. Doesn't mean it won't be good, but it won't be Stardust... lol
> 
> And yes, it was fine, but I can't justify the bash cost for a meal. I was the same as you, attended about 1/8th of the events (based on time I was actually there before taking off to do something else).
> 
> I love Vegas a ton, so if I can at least BE there during it, I will probably do so.



I wanna go 'cause I love Vegas and I want to see everybody! I might do the same as you suggested AM but I hate feeling like I'm on the outside looking in.


----------



## bigsexy920

I'll be there this year.


----------



## 1300 Class

It would be great to go, alas...


----------



## HeatherBBW

I'll be there


----------



## fatgirlflyin

missaf said:


> Tough shit  If my friends are there, and I don't want to pay their prices, I'll find a bar that will hold all our fatties



LOL ok, well if you do let me know. I'll be there with bells on!


----------



## bigsexy920

That would make you the Belled, Ella Bella !


----------



## fatgirlflyin

bigsexy920 said:


> That would make you the Belled, Ella Bella !




LOL! Yes it would. That would be a new one for me too.


----------



## rainyday

I'll be there. Had a great time last year.


----------



## Butterbelly

I would love to go this year, but it might be a bit out of my budget.


----------



## Renaissance Woman

BigCutieSasha said:


> As of this moment I still have a spot reserved. But my situation hasnt been decided yet. A bit more conversing with some peeps might be in order  But I think Im leaning towards going.
> Not to mention Ren Woman will probably disown me as a friend if I dont make it.


Not disown you, but I WILL make the sad pouty face I'm so famous for.

So yeah, registered, as is hubby.


----------



## LillyBBBW

Renaissance Woman said:


> Not disown you, but I WILL make the sad pouty face I'm so famous for.
> 
> So yeah, registered, as is hubby.



Uh-oh, not the sad pouty face!  Sash, you better go now, we can't have any sad faces in Vegas. They fine you for stuff like that in Vegas.


----------



## mango

*I'm all booked!!  


I just need to figure out what to do in the weeks leading up to the bash to make a decent trip out of my summer journey.


*


----------



## James

Nope...  

I considered this for a while. Realistically though, its just more money than I can afford to spend on a few days holiday.... & its possible I'm going to need that money for other plans round about then.

If only it wasnt all so frikkin far away!


----------



## marlowegarp

Renaissance Woman said:


> Not disown you, but I WILL make the sad pouty face I'm so famous for.



Oh, God, go! Go! You can't handle that face, man! YOU CAN"T HANDLE IT!


----------



## loggamatt

One day... oh yes, one day...


----------



## NancyGirl74

I'm going again.


----------



## ValentineBBW

I'm going again this year, I couldn't miss it. It is more expensive this year, but considering where its at, I'm not surprised. I was expecting more. If you follow the link Lilly provided, check out the message boards for the bash, there are a couple of threads on how to cut down on costs. 

Oh and the new date for the Travel Channel special is August 2nd.


----------



## QtPatooti

I just wanted to share message posted over on the bash message board by Talon1 about paying by mail: 

Posted by: Talon1
Moderator
4/18/07 

----------------------------------------------------------------------
Hi everyone,
For those who have registered on-line, but are paying via regular mail, this is for you!

Just a short note for those who are paying their bash fee via the USPS or (snail mail). The Postal system has been doing their job for a long time, and they do it well. (my monthly bills ALWAYS get delivered) But from time to time, a letter or parcel gets misdirected or lost. This is why it is very important to keep your copy of your money order, cashiers check or bank draft, just in case it gets lost, you can get your money back. We have all our mail, delivered to a PMB (private mail box) to help ensure our mail does not end up in the wrong hands. 

If you have paid your bash fee using snail mail, and have not received your confirmation, please send me an email. If you know of another person attending the bash and they have not received their confirmation, again, please send me an email.

About half of the mail-in registrations we have received are paid. The registrations that are not paid, are not guaranteed a reserved space. We will start removing the unpaid registrations in the near future, to make room for those who need to register. If you want to insure your place at the Bash, get your bash fee paid before its too late.

We look forward to seeing everyone at the bash,
Darwin


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus

Everybody that's not going is invited to our house for a - POOOOOOL PAARRRTY!!!!!!!!!


----------



## QtPatooti

For those of you that are going, Honey & NMSungoddess are planning a meet and greet, just like they did last year. They did a grrreat job too!!! They need all of you to go to the yahoo group listed below, and include yourself in the database, including the time you arrive, so that they know what day to plan the meet and greet.

Dim chat bash goers yahoo group!
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/DimChatVegasBashGoers


----------



## Mini

One of these days I will make it to a Vegas Bash. Once school's up and I've got a bit of money to my name.

I can't wait to meet all the people I've unendeared myself to over all these years.


----------



## stan_der_man

Please don't laugh too much...

My wife, daughter and I (daughter being 3.5 years old) were contemplating going to the Las Vegas Bash, and if this is possible, just going to some "family friendly" aspects of it. Maybe something like the clothing shows, or meeting with some Dims people. Nevada is only a few hours drive for us so we could make it a short weekend if you guys think that would be worth it. I didn't quite understand how entry goes... It sounds like you have to pay for the whole thing, you can't just see parts of it?

Just askin'...

Stan


----------



## QtPatooti

Not laughing - you would not be the first to ask that type of question. There is only one bash fee covering all events. But I have seen locals drive up and come into the hotel and hang out with chat/internet friends for a bit. There were a couple that did that last year. And if I remember correctly the vendors faire was previously open to the public, for obvious reasons. I have no idea if it would be this time around though. But if you came to meet a few friends from the dimensions community, and not pay or attend official bash functions, you would not be the first.


----------



## BigCutieSasha

Oh man, that sad face.... NOT THE SAD FACE! This is almost unfair. But you do know the reasons of why I am still thinking about it. Not to mention I am a handful when I drink. And its Vegas for gods sake! First it starts off with some nice well drinks, then the big mixed drinks, then I'm hitting the shots and body shots. I'm just a mess. Cleavage everywhere! You have seen me party Barb. You know.


----------



## LillyBBBW

BigCutieSasha said:


> Oh man, that sad face.... NOT THE SAD FACE! This is almost unfair. But you do know the reasons of why I am still thinking about it. Not to mention I am a handful when I drink. And its Vegas for gods sake! First it starts off with some nice well drinks, then the big mixed drinks, then I'm hitting the shots and body shots. I'm just a mess. Cleavage everywhere! You have seen me party Barb. You know.



Last year for some reason none of the drinks in Vegas did a thing for anybody. Usually if I even smell alcohol I'm cheap and easy instantly but last year I was at Happy hour, the party, the dance, the bar - I was a sober as a nun.


----------



## LillyBBBW

fa_man_stan said:


> Please don't laugh too much...
> 
> My wife, daughter and I (daughter being 3.5 years old) were contemplating going to the Las Vegas Bash, and if this is possible, just going to some "family friendly" aspects of it. Maybe something like the clothing shows, or meeting with some Dims people. Nevada is only a few hours drive for us so we could make it a short weekend if you guys think that would be worth it. I didn't quite understand how entry goes... It sounds like you have to pay for the whole thing, you can't just see parts of it?
> 
> Just askin'...
> 
> Stan



You can contact the people who run the bash. I had an issue last year with relatives in the area that I hadn't seen in years and we just couldn't bear to part from each other. The organizers were very very approachable and nice about it when I explained the circumstances. The guy I spoke with last year was Talon, I think his email is [email protected]? You should double check the site though for the real email. They're good people. I myself am thinking about only going for the weekend.


----------



## LillyBBBW

QtPatooti said:


> Not laughing - you would not be the first to ask that type of question. There is only one bash fee covering all events. But I have seen locals drive up and come into the hotel and hang out with chat/internet friends for a bit. There were a couple that did that last year. And if I remember correctly the vendors faire was previously open to the public, for obvious reasons. I have no idea if it would be this time around though. But if you came to meet a few friends from the dimensions community, and not pay or attend official bash functions, you would not be the first.



The only thing I worry about is the pool. Last year there were two pools and one was marked off the whole weekend as a private area for Bashers only. If you didn't have a green wrist thingy you couldn't go over to that area, you were relegated to the other pool separated from everybody. I would suggest forgoing the fee completely unless you're thinking you want to join folks in the private pool area.


----------



## bigsexy920

Lilly if i understand it correctly, the pool is open to the public during the day then the bash will have it exclusively from 8:30 pm on. So there is no reason anyone staying at the hotel cant mingle right in with eveyone else at the bash. It would only be the evening events at the pool that would be missed.


----------



## BigCutieSasha

LillyBBBW said:


> Last year for some reason none of the drinks in Vegas did a thing for anybody. Usually if I even smell alcohol I'm cheap and easy instantly but last year I was at Happy hour, the party, the dance, the bar - I was a sober as a nun.



Well this doesn't entice me.


----------



## LillyBBBW

BigCutieSasha said:


> Well this doesn't entice me.



Just be prepared to potentially have to carry your own spiker with you and/or keep your room supplied with the good stuff. Every time I turned around some friend of mine was coming towards me with a cup of colorful liquid and a deviant look in her eye saying, "Drink this!" and one of them was Heather. Everybody had their own stash. 

It's a different hotel this time so YRMV. Just don't drink anything from anyone with a pniky ring and you're safe.


----------



## This1Yankee

LillyBBBW said:


> Just be prepared to potentially have to carry your own spiker with you and/or keep your room supplied with the good stuff. Every time I turned around some friend of mine was coming towards me with a cup of colorful liquid and a deviant look in her eye saying, "Drink this!" and one of them was Heather. Everybody had their own stash.
> 
> It's a different hotel this time so YRMV. Just don't drink anything from anyone with a pniky ring and you're safe.


 

HAHHAHAHAHA!!!

Who's going to be the one to send Ms. Sasha a flask of some-something to tuck into her garter? Takers? Preferably someone with legal access to some Everclear, perhaps?!


----------



## BigCutieSasha

This1Yankee said:


> HAHHAHAHAHA!!!
> 
> Who's going to be the one to send Ms. Sasha a flask of some-something to tuck into her garter? Takers? Preferably someone with legal access to some Everclear, perhaps?!



HAHA Gotta love the ladies who are giving you help on how to get drunk in Vagas. I think I will have to go with this flask theory Yank! Good looking out for your girl!

Thanks Lilly for the heads up. Now as Yank was talking.... who of the legal age wants to assist in the intoxication of Sasha? Any takers?


----------



## LillyBBBW

BigCutieSasha said:


> HAHA Gotta love the ladies who are giving you help on how to get drunk in Vagas. I think I will have to go with this flask theory Yank! Good looking out for your girl!
> 
> Thanks Lilly for the heads up. Now as Yank was talking.... who of the legal age wants to assist in the intoxication of Sasha? Any takers?



Just remember: What you drink in Vegas, stays in Vegas.  I was there four days and not once did anyone ask me for an ID. Might be because I look as old as Methuselah but I'm hoping not.


----------



## BigCutieSasha

LillyBBBW said:


> Just remember: What you drink in Vegas, stays in Vegas.  I was there four days and not once did anyone ask me for an ID. Might be because I look as old as Methuselah but I'm hoping not.



A lot of places in general that I have been to lately haven't carded me. Im thinking this might be the start of a trend for me.


----------



## EJKorvette

in ten years.

EJKorvette


----------



## missaf

New food place!

Cozymel's down the road from the Flamingo in the Hughes Center serves THE BEST fresh guacomole made to order and the pitchers of Margaritas ARE TO DIE FOR 

There is a back room you can reserve with armless chairs that aren't too bad comfort wise


----------



## SocialbFly

I will be there, and looking forward to meeting a bunch of people i only know on line.


----------



## LillyBBBW

My big worry is what kind of food is in the area? It's alwasy about the food with me, it has to be good.  I wasn't impressed with the buffet at the Bellagio, so that's out. Anybody know of any places that are to DIE for?


----------



## QtPatooti

Looking forward to meeting you there SocialBFly! Lets get some guac @ Cozymel's

Have you tried In&Out burger place there Lilly?


----------



## QtPatooti

Hi EJ, welcome to DIM


----------



## fatgirlflyin

LillyBBBW said:


> My big worry is what kind of food is in the area? It's alwasy about the food with me, it has to be good.  I wasn't impressed with the buffet at the Bellagio, so that's out. Anybody know of any places that are to DIE for?




I liked the brunch buffet at the Bellagio. How about Mesa Grill? I beleive its at Ceasar's Palace. VERY VERY good food! I had the best chocolate martini there, haven't been able to find it made just right anywhere else. Its not easy on the wallet but the food was well worth the money.


----------



## missaf

Missa's Guide to Good food:

Cozymel's (down the street from the Flamingo)
Sergio's (The BEST Italian food in Vegas, it's on Paradise, about a $10 cab ride)
Luxor Buffet
Delmonico Steakhouse
Coyote Cafe
Treasure Island Buffet (the food's OK, but the dessert bar rocks the strip)


----------



## sobie18

I want to go as I've been to like 5 of the Vegas Bashes. But, I will not be able to attend as I'm stuck here in Guam with the Air Force. Definitely next year, though....


----------



## LillyBBBW

QtPatooti said:


> Looking forward to meeting you there SocialBFly! Lets get some guac @ Cozymel's
> 
> Have you tried In&Out burger place there Lilly?



I tried In&Out Burger and it was, eh. I'm a burger fanatic and to me it was just fast food. I like the kinda place where you dit down, they put crunchy onoins on it, curly fries, barbecue sauce, chili, bleu cheese, etc. That kind of stuff. Not trying to be high maintenence or anything but I figure if I'm going to go away on vaction I want to try something extraordinary that I'll still be thinking about when I'm 80.  'cause when I return home to Boston I'm going back to the Kellogs Corn Flakes and Peanutbutter & Banana sandwhiches I'm so used to. Prime Rib, a good Texas style barbecue pit, Cajun, Mango & Raspberry Margeritas! :eat2: Stuff they put you in jail for in some countries.


----------



## QtPatooti

Hi Lilly 

I do understand about the vacation thing, I hear alot of people say that. Unfortunately I am (still) on a tight budget when I get to vegas - so In&Out is a nice change from the local fare I am used to. I am lucky just go be going to vegas  But I too love burgers, and would love to go to any of the good local burger joints. I hear that the place in the Flamingo called Margaritaville has good burgers  

See you all in VEGAS!


----------



## QtPatooti

Ella Bella said:


> I had the best chocolate martini there, haven't been able to find it made just right anywhere else.




Ella: A friend of mine told me "Everyone should try a chocolate martini once in their life" apparently it was good! hehehe


----------



## LillyBBBW

QtPatooti said:


> Hi Lilly
> 
> I do understand about the vacation thing, I hear alot of people say that. Unfortunately I am (still) on a tight budget when I get to vegas - so In&Out is a nice change from the local fare I am used to. I am lucky just go be going to vegas  But I too love burgers, and would love to go to any of the good local burger joints. I hear that the place in the Flamingo called Margaritaville has good burgers
> 
> See you all in VEGAS!



You make a strong point Qt. Last year I blew all of my money on frocks and baubles so that by the time I got back home I had $12 left and I was still a heck of a lot better off than the guy I sat next to on the plane. It's one of the reasons I'm trying to get good ideas in advance. I don't plan on eating decadently the whole time I'm there, maybe one or two noteworthy meals. I'm saving my money for more frocks and baubles.

Margaritaville sounds delish! Anyone want to plan a round-up?


----------



## ValentineBBW

LillyBBBW said:


> You make a strong point Qt. Last year I blew all of my money on frocks and baubles so that by the time I got back home I had $12 left and I was still a heck of a lot better off than the guy I sat next to on the plane. It's one of the reasons I'm trying to get good ideas in advance. I don't plan on eating decadently the whole time I'm there, maybe one or two noteworthy meals. I'm saving my money for more frocks and baubles.
> 
> Margaritaville sounds delish! Anyone want to plan a round-up?



I'm game for a gathering at Margaritaville


----------



## mango

*Put me down for a cheeseburger in paradise...

I wouldn't mind wasting away again in Margaritaville!

 *


----------



## bigsexy920

Lily, I heard that the RIO buffet was the best. I wasnt all that impressed with Bellagio either. 



LillyBBBW said:


> My big worry is what kind of food is in the area? It's alwasy about the food with me, it has to be good.  I wasn't impressed with the buffet at the Bellagio, so that's out. Anybody know of any places that are to DIE for?


----------



## Brenda

""Lily, I heard that the RIO buffet was the best. I wasnt all that impressed with Bellagio either.""

The first time I went to the Bellagio buffet I went for dinner and it was fantastic The second time I thought I would save a few bucks and go for lunch and it was a let down. I will go again but only for dinner.

I can't believe the Paris buffet has not been mentioned yet. It is totally reasonable and wonderful. The desserts alone are worth the price.

Circus Circus (crap hole of a hotel) has an excellent but pricy steakhouse that I really enjoyed.

Hopefully we are going this year since it is a relatively short drive.

Brenda


----------



## Brenda

Lily,

Here is a cheap ass Vegas tip for eats. If you go to the Paris buffet for example just before they switch over to lunch you can save on the admission cost and get both breakfast and lunch items.

Also if you gamble definitely get the player card because it really adds up and you get free meals and the like.

Brenda


----------



## QtPatooti

mango said:


> *Put me down for a cheeseburger in paradise...*





LillyBBBW said:


> Margaritaville sounds delish! Anyone want to plan a round-up?



mmmmmmmmmm cheese burger! lets do it! :eat2: 

Viva Las Vegas!


----------



## LillyBBBW

Brenda said:


> ""Lily, I heard that the RIO buffet was the best. I wasnt all that impressed with Bellagio either.""
> 
> The first time I went to the Bellagio buffet I went for dinner and it was fantastic The second time I thought I would save a few bucks and go for lunch and it was a let down. I will go again but only for dinner.
> 
> I can't believe the Paris buffet has not been mentioned yet. It is totally reasonable and wonderful. The desserts alone are worth the price.
> 
> Circus Circus (crap hole of a hotel) has an excellent but pricy steakhouse that I really enjoyed.
> 
> Hopefully we are going this year since it is a relatively short drive.
> 
> Brenda



When I went to the Bellagio it was on a Sunday for lunch. Crowded and definitley not worth the trouble in my view though the company was superb.

Okay so we have: 
Margaritaville
Cozymel's
The Rio Buffet
The Paris Buffet
The Luxor Buffet
The Coyote Buffet

I feel stuffed just typing that out. lol


----------



## Rowan

I would LOVE to go..but by the time we did airfare for my bf and I, plus a room, plus food, plus the rest...it just adds up to way too much


----------



## SilkyAngela

I've been trying to make arrangements to go and do some promo stuff for BBWNetwork in conjunction BBWRadio but can't get anyone to respond to my emails. So I may be in Margaritaville, Kentucky during the bash.


----------



## QtPatooti

Hmmm.... maybe they already have someone from bbwradio.com doing promo work? I know Freakie has a show on there now... have you tried contacting Brie?


----------



## LillyBBBW

Rowan said:


> I would LOVE to go..but by the time we did airfare for my bf and I, plus a room, plus food, plus the rest...it just adds up to way too much



Aww, that's too bad Rowan it would have been GREAT to have you both there.


----------



## missaf

The Rio buffet used to be the best, but the quality has gone way downhill, as has the service and the cleanliness and upkeep of the buffet facilities themselves. I wouldn't send my worst enemy to eat there.


----------



## bigsexy920

This is good to know. Thanks 



missaf said:


> The Rio buffet used to be the best, but the quality has gone way downhill, as has the service and the cleanliness and upkeep of the buffet facilities themselves. I wouldn't send my worst enemy to eat there.


----------



## Cat

missaf said:


> The Rio buffet used to be the best, but the quality has gone way downhill, as has the service and the cleanliness and upkeep of the buffet facilities themselves. I wouldn't send my worst enemy to eat there.




I agree, Missaf. Big disappointment since they updated their "look" a year or so ago.


----------



## LillyBBBW

I'm also reading bad reviews about the food at the Flamingo Hotel. I was looking on Priceline and they say the food was expensive and less than mediocre. Not a single reviewer had good things to say about the food.


----------



## Jes

oh, to go frocks and baubles shopping with you, miss lillyb. How sublime!


----------



## SuperMishe

I cannot WAIT for Vegas! And all this food talk is making me hungry! :eat1: LOL! I didn't really eat much last year, maybe one meal a day (and snacks!), so this year, I hope to hit several different places - especially SONIC - never been and I want to try EVERY ONE of the shakes they advertise on the telly! LOL!:happy:


----------



## QtPatooti

Excited here too Mishe, the countdown is on - I will be looking to hitch a ride to In&Out burger


----------



## NancyGirl74

QtPatooti said:


> Excited here too Mishe, the countdown is on - I will be looking to hitch a ride to In&Out burger




Ooohhh...I had my very first In & Out Burger last year in Vegas. I'm looking forward to having another this year! :eat2:


----------



## QtPatooti

Nancy! you better not go without me then! lol


----------



## mango

*Sign me up for an In&Out burger too.

I've never had one of those. :eat2: 


Last year I had this whole theory that the vegas bash was secretly a covert weight loss camp...

Think about it..

A congregation of fatties in a very hot dry climate where you sweat alot, get very little sleep, swimming all day and dancing all night, only one proper meal per day and then there's all the excitement at the frenetic pace!



... It's a conspiracy I tell ya!!

 *


----------



## NancyGirl74

QtPatooti said:


> Nancy! you better not go without me then! lol



Woo Hoo! Wouldn't dream of leaving you behind. I'll have to keep up my dancin' buddies strength!  




mango said:


> *Sign me up for an In&Out burger too.
> 
> I've never had one of those. :eat2:
> 
> 
> Last year I had this whole theory that the vegas bash was secretly a covert weight loss camp...
> 
> Think about it..
> 
> A congregation of fatties in a very hot dry climate where you sweat alot, get very little sleep, swimming all day and dancing all night, only one proper meal per day and then there's all the excitement at the frenetic pace!
> 
> 
> 
> ... It's a conspiracy I tell ya!!
> 
> *



I lost a little weight while in Vegas last year...the key word being "little". It wasn't from lacking food. I just moved a lot between dancing, swimming, the Big Girls, Big Things Tour (which was awesome!), and just walking around. I think most of it was due to that looooong hall in the hotel which my room was at the very end of. I think it got longer every day. 

Anyhoo, Mango, Qt, and I for In&Out Burgers. Anyone else???? :eat2: :eat1: :eat2: :eat1:


----------



## LillyBBBW

NancyGirl74 said:


> Woo Hoo! Wouldn't dream of leaving you behind. I'll have to keep up my dancin' buddies strength!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I lost a little weight while in Vegas last year...the key word being "little". It wasn't from lacking food. I just moved a lot between dancing, swimming, the Big Girls, Big Things Tour (which was awesome!), and just walking around. I think most of it was due to that looooong hall in the hotel which my room was at the very end of. I think it got longer every day.
> 
> Anyhoo, Mango, Qt, and I for In&Out Burgers. Anyone else???? :eat2: :eat1: :eat2: :eat1:



Not me. I managed to put on quite a bit of weight between waddling from Denny's to Walgreens for junk food, then to the pool for drinks, the bar for more drinks, back to Denny's, then the Italian restaurant in the hotel at 11:00 pm, then more snacks in the room, etc. In my defense though, I was meticulously watching my diet for weeks preceeding the event and lost 6 pounds in prep. I usually start cutting carbs before I travel to justify my wanton hoyden behavior. This year the routine will be the same, in fact I start a regimine tomorrow to anticipate Memorial Day Weekend. :happy:

I'll do In&out too!


----------



## ValentineBBW

NancyGirl74 said:


> Woo Hoo! Wouldn't dream of leaving you behind. I'll have to keep up my dancin' buddies strength!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I lost a little weight while in Vegas last year...the key word being "little". It wasn't from lacking food. I just moved a lot between dancing, swimming, the Big Girls, Big Things Tour (which was awesome!), and just walking around. I think most of it was due to that looooong hall in the hotel which my room was at the very end of. I think it got longer every day.
> 
> Anyhoo, Mango, Qt, and I for In&Out Burgers. Anyone else???? :eat2: :eat1: :eat2: :eat1:



I'd love to try an In&Out burger this year. I wanted to last year and never got around to it. Count me in!!!

and LOL @ Mango. I thought about that last year too, how little we ate. I think it just proves the myth that us fatties do nothing but eat 24/7 is wrong! Between the heat, which does suppress the appetite and all the activities to attend, food was put on the back burner. I also had abit of stomach bug most of the week last year, hopefully that won't be the case this year. I want to enjoy the food I do eat this year!


----------



## ValentineBBW

missaf said:


> For all you who want In-N-Out -- Take this with you! This menu is not on the boards but it is very real and very GOOD!



:eat2: :eat2: 

Thanks Missaf, my mouth is watering already!


----------



## mango

missaf said:


> For all you who want In-N-Out -- Take this with you! This menu is not on the boards but it is very real and very GOOD!



*mmmmmmm...

10-by-10!!! Animal Style!!! and some well-done fries!!!

Just bring it!! :eat2:


 *


----------



## SuperMishe

Mango - just don't forget the fluffernutter fixins for the room and we'll be all set! LOL!


----------



## rainyday

I'll go and I'll drag Ripley along with me (don't think it will take much persuading ). I've never been, but I've heard good things.


----------



## QtPatooti

We might need a bus to get us there  lol "DIM CHATTERS INVADE IN&OUT"

Give me the animal burger & animal fries! and a huge diet coke


----------



## QtPatooti

I kept snacks in my room last year, and thank goodness, with everything going on, there was less time to eat.


----------



## Cat

I should have my car there and can do a quick In'n'Out take out order again for those who are interested. I don't think I can get everyone in my bug!


----------



## QtPatooti

Well, maybe a caravan  will do. But Cat, you would be awesome to go for us!!


----------



## ValentineBBW

I think a 2x4 animal style and a side order of well-done fries will do the job quite well......is it August yet?


----------



## NancyGirl74

Cat said:


> I should have my car there and can do a quick In'n'Out take out order again for those who are interested. I don't think I can get everyone in my bug!




Well, I know for a fact you can fit at least 4 BBWs and an Australian in a bug. I have the pic to prove it too! hee hee hee


----------



## LillyBBBW

NancyGirl74 said:


> Well, I know for a fact you can fit at least 4 BBWs and an Australian in a bug. I have the pic to prove it too! hee hee hee



Stunned witnesses too.


----------



## SoVerySoft

Cat said:


> I should have my car there and can do a quick In'n'Out take out order again for those who are interested. I don't think I can get everyone in my bug!



Ah yes, you were my personal in-n-out enabler last year. Have I thanked you properly??


----------



## LillyBBBW

missaf said:


> Ehem -- I'd like 10 4x4s, 10 Double Doubles, 14 Animal Style Double Doubles, 4 Flying Dutchman, and thirty 2x4s! Oh! and 20 well done fries, 10 regular fries, and 15 more under done fries!
> 
> *Drive thru teenager faints*



Then turn to your travel companion and say, "Now what are you going to have dear?" Make sure you squeeze that in before the teen loses consciousness.


----------



## ValentineBBW

LillyBBBW said:


> Then turn to your travel companion and say, "Now what are you going to have dear?" Make sure you squeeze that in before the teen loses consciousness.



OMG. Funniest.Thing.Ever


----------



## snuggletiger

Or she could just say after she looks at the travelling companion. "One small vanilla shake for him"


----------



## ripley

rainyday said:


> I'll go and I'll drag Ripley along with me (don't think it will take much persuading ). I've never been, but I've heard good things.



I was going to make this same exact post.


----------



## SoVerySoft

It seems they must not be nearing capacity on bash registrations, since they have a banner ad on the paysite board.

I guess that's a good thing for people who are still deciding whether to go (like ME!)


----------



## liz (di-va)

me too, man. waffling tremendously, and just dunno, but....


----------



## ripley

liz (di-va) said:


> me too, man. waffling tremendously, and just dunno, but....



I insist you come.


----------



## liz (di-va)

ripley said:


> I insist you come.



Oooooo! oooooo ooooo oohhho ooooo!


----------



## LillyBBBW

SoVerySoft said:


> It seems they must not be nearing capacity on bash registrations, since they have a banner ad on the paysite board.
> 
> I guess that's a good thing for people who are still deciding whether to go (like ME!)



I think it's still a matter of people biding their time to see if they can swing it. I've gone so far as to book the room but till I can purchase the plane tix and the price doesn't increase by then, THEN I will register. At this point I've settled in my mind that I'm going but it's still just a pipe dream at present. I spoke with a few people who are in the same boat so I think at the last minute there will be an avalanche of people registering.


----------



## QtPatooti

I am glad there are still plenty registrations left - not everybody can jump on it immediately. I hope you all can go


----------



## ValentineBBW

Here is a link for info on the pool at the Flamingo and some pictures of the pools to entice those of you on the fence


----------



## MisticalMisty

Cat said:


> I should have my car there and can do a quick In'n'Out take out order again for those who are interested. I don't think I can get everyone in my bug!



I got 4 fat girls and one happy fa in my bug..lol..it can happen!


----------



## MisticalMisty

NancyGirl74 said:


> Well, I know for a fact you can fit at least 4 BBWs and an Australian in a bug. I have the pic to prove it too! hee hee hee



LMFAO..that was such a great day


----------



## T_Devil

My wife and I will be going this year.
yay us!


----------



## QtPatooti

Great - See you there Mr & Mrs T-Devil


----------



## rainyday

I lost my In & Out burger virginity in California. Multiple times actually. :blush:




ValentineBBW said:


> Here is a link for info on the pool at the Flamingo and some pictures of the pools to entice those of you on the fence


That's it, Val. Get 'em with the pool!  (Got to do my favorite thing--swimming at night under the stars--at the hotel in Cali, and it's made me anticipate enjoying it in Vegas even more.)


----------



## ashmamma84

Okay, I didn't want to post this because I figured someone would flame me for it, but at first (when I was totally ignorant of the notion of fat acceptance and Vegas Bashes) when I would read about these sorts of things, I guess I was a bit skeptical and worried that if I or some of my fat friends were to attend we would be seen as outcasts of some sort, because we weren't "fat enough". I guess a sort of invisible line between those who are sorta fat and those who are really fat and basically, I didn't want to be shunned, so to speak. 

However, fastfoward and I am really thinking about attending a Vegas Bash sooner or later. Next year would be perfect for me as I will have just graduated and will be headed to medical school, so I'll want to party hard and celebrate. 

I'm not trying to start an argument, just merely what was going through my head at the time...


----------



## Cat

I've seen smaller BBW rudley getting asked "why are _you _here" many a time at NAAFA conventions and a few at Chicago bashes, but I haven't seen it at the Vegas Bash. In my experience (I've only been about 5 times), it's all sizes of large in Vegas. I would guess the average size is around a 26(?) but there are much smaller and much, much larger, too. 
If anyone does happen to ask you, "Why are you here?", just tell 'em something sassy and succinct....the exact words escape me at this point.


----------



## Cat

rainyday said:


> I lost my In & Out burger virginity in California. Multiple times actually. :blush:



So, what did ya think? Double double?


----------



## rainyday

Cat said:


> So, what did ya think? Double double?



Double double animal style (although I wanted to order it double double doggie style as someone in the car mistakenly called it ). The first one didn't impress me all that much, but by the third one it'd grown on me lol. I'm not a fry person and I actually thought the fries were really good too.


----------



## BigCutieSasha

Alright.... Im back to not knowing again. Damn I'm a fickle chick! Lets hope Sasha gets a big Tax refund. I know they are late, but my CPA gave me an extention. I luvs her.


----------



## Koldun

Hm.....I live in Vegas, so this would be feasible....


----------



## ripley

rainyday said:


> I lost my In & Out burger virginity in California. Multiple times actually. :blush:



You're supposed to *eat* them.


----------



## NancyGirl74

I just can't wait! I can't! I can't! I can't! 

I've got big, big plans for Vegas and the biggest one of all....is to veg out by that pool. I CAN'T WAIT!!!!! 

:bounce:  :bounce:  :bounce:


----------



## LillyBBBW

ashmamma84 said:


> Okay, I didn't want to post this because I figured someone would flame me for it, but at first (when I was totally ignorant of the notion of fat acceptance and Vegas Bashes) when I would read about these sorts of things, I guess I was a bit skeptical and worried that if I or some of my fat friends were to attend we would be seen as outcasts of some sort, because we weren't "fat enough". I guess a sort of invisible line between those who are sorta fat and those who are really fat and basically, I didn't want to be shunned, so to speak.
> 
> However, fastfoward and I am really thinking about attending a Vegas Bash sooner or later. Next year would be perfect for me as I will have just graduated and will be headed to medical school, so I'll want to party hard and celebrate.
> 
> I'm not trying to start an argument, just merely what was going through my head at the time...



I plan on sucking my teeth, rolling my neck and saying, "What'choo doin' here?" with the whole finger waving up in the air action as soon as I see you. That way you can get some practice in to turn on a dime and say, "Nunna yo' bizniz," with the same gesture. If you get comfortable with the quick response, it eases the anxiety.  

Don't thank me, I'm here to help.


----------



## ashmamma84

LillyBBBW said:


> I plan on sucking my teeth, rolling my neck and saying, "What'choo doin' here?" with the whole finger waving up in the air action as soon as I see you. That way you can get some practice in to turn on a dime and say, "Nunna yo' bizniz," with the same gesture. If you get comfortable with the quick response, it eases the anxiety.
> 
> Don't thank me, I'm here to help.



Ha! By the time I'm ready to attend, I'm sure my skin won't be so thin. Besides, I'm usually sassy and can speak up for myself. Oh and I'll make sure to get in some extra practice when I see you.


----------



## Eclectic_Girl

Cat said:


> I've seen smaller BBW rudley getting asked "why are _you _here" many a time at NAAFA conventions and a few at Chicago bashes, but I haven't seen it at the Vegas Bash. In my experience (I've only been about 5 times), it's all sizes of large in Vegas. I would guess the average size is around a 26(?) but there are much smaller and much, much larger, too.
> If anyone does happen to ask you, "Why are you here?", just tell 'em something sassy and succinct....the exact words escape me at this point.



It's a possibility at any of these kind of events - some people who are new to the whole experience of being accepted and attractive want to hoard it for themselves, and others are just plain rude. Still others (who haven't really "gotten" the SA message yet) think they're paying you a compliment by saying that you're not fat enough to need a BBW event to feel accepted - like you can "pass" in the mainstream world. It's the exception rather than the rule, and it always speaks more to the commenter's manners and self-image than anything you need to worry about.

I can't image your gorgeous, voluptuous self being anything but welcomed with open arms!


----------



## QtPatooti

I have heard of a little of that going on at the Vegas Bash - like getting the look and such. There are many of our sisters that have had the (whisper) *w l s *- and they show up in all of their glory, they are still our sisters - and may have lost alot of weight, but not size 5's - they still are BBW's. And all should be welcome. So come on and go! 

P.S. Nancy, race you to the POOL!!! 





**splash**


----------



## Cat

That pool looks sooooo awesome! I can't wait to float under the waterfall!


----------



## Koldun

Warning: I dehydrated last weekend. We're not even at our hottest yet either.  Remember to drink plenty of fluid because you lose moisture so fast here - and I'm not kidding. Some locals here like to drive down the Strip in the summer time and watch the people pass out from dehydration for fun. I can't believe that I made myself sick....lol...


----------



## LillyBBBW

I just bought my plane tickets for Vegas!!!! I am so excited.


----------



## Arrhythmia

LillyBBBW said:


> I just bought my plane tickets for Vegas!!!! I am so excited.


Girl, you have no idea how much I wish I was sitting in the same row with ya! But, alas I cannot go.  Make sure someone takes lots of pics of you, Woman. I've GOT to see what you're wearin'!


----------



## LillyBBBW

missaf said:


> I have to pick up my kid at the airport on the night of the 12th(tenatively), so if anyone is planning to still be in town that day, send me a PM, maybe we can meet for drinks or sunbathing or somethin



My flight doesn't leave Vegas till after 10pm that evening so I'm going to be loitering around the hotel all day. Last year it seemed a lot of people were hanging around waiting for redeye flights out of town so I think there will be plenty of people around looking for things to do. I've a thought to band with a group of four or five people to book a community room to use as a post for storing luggage, changing in and out of bathing suits, dining, showering or crashing for a quick nap on that day so we won't be relegated to sit in the lobby with the slots and second hand smoke.


----------



## NancyGirl74

QtPatooti said:


> P.S. Nancy, race you to the POOL!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> **splash**



Did I mention that I can't wait???


----------



## BigCutieSasha

I will not in attendance this year. Maybe next year, but it doesn't seem to be in the cards for me this year. But can anyone please give me some advice on how to cancel my registrations? I've looked all over the site and maybe I'm just blind but I can't seem to figure out how to cancel.


----------



## danny007

I won't be going this year, maybe one day, I'll visit Vegas.


----------



## ThatFatGirl

BigCutieSasha said:


> I will not in attendance this year. Maybe next year, but it doesn't seem to be in the cards for me this year. But can anyone please give me some advice on how to cancel my registrations? I've looked all over the site and maybe I'm just blind but I can't seem to figure out how to cancel.



Looks like we have to cancel too. Moving expenses + mortgage + apartment rent = Poor Gottfried and Laura. On top of that, Gottfried's father is quite ill and should something terrible happen we didn't think saying we can't afford to come to Germany because we've blown all of our money on a trip to Las Vegas was appropriate. 

We're thinking of road tripping to Boston via my sister's house in New Jersey sometime in the future after things settle down. Hopefully something like this will be in the cards for us. In the meantime, the bikini I purchased will be gathering dust... I just don't think I can break that thing out for the public beach at Lake Erie we like to visit. I am sure I will need the support of my fellow fatties. 

Hope everyone who is going Vegas has a safe, wonderful trip!


----------



## SoVerySoft

danny007 said:


> I won't be going this year, maybe one day, I'll visit Vegas.



Heck Danny, we couldn't even get you to come to the Harold's brunch a few wks ago 

wah!


----------



## SoVerySoft

ThatFatGirl said:


> ...We're thinking of road tripping to Boston via my sister's house in New Jersey sometime in the future after things settle down...



*perk* New Jersey?? Let us know when you're coming through and we (Jersey dimmers) will organize a brunch a lunch or a dinner for "youse"!

Plus I'll make sure there's cake. I never posted one for you in the birthday cake thread and have been feeling so guilty ever since!!


----------



## ValentineBBW

I just booked my flights and confirmed my hotel reservation. I am a happy camper!! :happy:


----------



## ashmamma84

Oh I so wish that I could go...I really don't want to fly out there by myself AND room by myself either.  Oh well, next year.


----------



## QtPatooti

ooooooooh Valentine gonna get her bash freak ON! 




ValentineBBW said:


> I just booked my flights and confirmed my hotel reservation. I am a happy camper!! :happy:


----------



## danny007

Yeah, because as it turned out, I did have something from Harold's a few days earlier. Besides, I couldn't get a ride over and also, there was company here that day.


----------



## ThatFatGirl

BigCutieSasha said:


> I will not in attendance this year. Maybe next year, but it doesn't seem to be in the cards for me this year. But can anyone please give me some advice on how to cancel my registrations? I've looked all over the site and maybe I'm just blind but I can't seem to figure out how to cancel.




You're not blind. It isn't easy to find AT ALL. I posted a message on their message board and QT replied with two email addresses to contact ([email protected] or [email protected]). I sent an email to the fyre address and haven't heard a peep yet (it has only been a day). I'm going to forward my email to the talon address now. Hopefully I'll get a response soon.


----------



## ThatFatGirl

SoVerySoft said:


> *perk* New Jersey?? Let us know when you're coming through and we (Jersey dimmers) will organize a brunch a lunch or a dinner for "youse"!
> 
> Plus I'll make sure there's cake. I never posted one for you in the birthday cake thread and have been feeling so guilty ever since!!



That is so sweet! I would love to meet you and any of the Jersey dimmers in the area. I know the hubby would too. 

No worries about the cake either! God willing, there will be another opportunity coming up next year.


----------



## SoVerySoft

ThatFatGirl said:


> That is so sweet! I would love to meet you and any of the Jersey dimmers in the area. I know the hubby would too.
> 
> No worries about the cake either! God willing, there will be another opportunity coming up next year.



Great! Please keep me posted if you do come through NJ


----------



## LillyBBBW

ThatFatGirl said:


> That is so sweet! I would love to meet you and any of the Jersey dimmers in the area. I know the hubby would too.
> 
> No worries about the cake either! God willing, there will be another opportunity coming up next year.



I am not registered yet though I've been planning to. If they give you any trouble about getting a refund ask them if you can transfer your registration to another. I think there are a few others who haven't yet registered so maybe you can sell them to people on the board to recover your losses. Just a suggestion, see what they say first.


----------



## ValentineBBW

LillyBBBW said:


> I am not registered yet though I've been planning to. If they give you any trouble about getting a refund ask them if you can transfer your registration to another. I think there are a few others who haven't yet registered so maybe you can sell them to people on the board to recover your losses. Just a suggestion, see what they say first.



I heard they are very busy going through emails right now, but they will get back to you. I believe TFG can either cancel entirely or transfer to you, whichever is easiest for you both. There should be no problems either way. 

Sorry to see that Sasha and TFG aren't going to make this year, I was looking forward to meeting you both. There is always next year. And Lilly, I'm glad to see you are coming back this year, it will be great to see you again.


----------



## QtPatooti

Fyre personally responded on the board a bout a cancellation request:
5/04/07 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
Please send your name, type of ticket (3 or 6 day) the date you registered, and we'll get you taken care of.
Send request to: [email protected]

Absolutely no problem to get you refunded, we're quite aware that things and happenings come up, your bash refund should be the least of your worries.

I hope things work out!

JoAnn

http://www.websitetoolbox.com/tool/post/bbwnetwork/vpost?id=1873297

Fyre or Talon will get back to you soon.


----------



## interesting monster

perhaps...


----------



## ThatFatGirl

QtPatooti said:


> Fyre personally responded on the board a bout a cancellation request:
> 5/04/07
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Please send your name, type of ticket (3 or 6 day) the date you registered, and we'll get you taken care of.
> Send request to: [email protected]
> 
> Absolutely no problem to get you refunded, we're quite aware that things and happenings come up, your bash refund should be the least of your worries.
> 
> I hope things work out!
> 
> JoAnn
> 
> http://www.websitetoolbox.com/tool/post/bbwnetwork/vpost?id=1873297
> 
> Fyre or Talon will get back to you soon.



Sorry but that is a little buried on the third page of message board posts! It would be helpful to have something on the regular bash info page as I don't read that particular board. A reply to my emails would be nice. I sent the first one Tuesday. I can appreciate they are busy just as much I am sure they can appreciate I'm anxious for my refund! I'm not hyperventilating yet, really. 

You've been very helpful, QT. Thank you very much for trying to keep me calm! I'll sit back and relax for a bit. 


p.s. Thanks Lilly for the advice and Valentine, I'm sorry I won't be meeting you this year too. Hopefully, we'll be there next year.


----------



## ThatFatGirl

I sent my first request for a refund on June 5. There are two people you can contact for refunds and I've sent each a total of two email requests. I've had no response whatsoever. This is frustrating. 

Has anyone else had to cancel and have you had any trouble getting your money back?


----------



## LillyBBBW

ThatFatGirl said:


> I sent my first request for a refund on June 5. There are two people you can contact for refunds and I've sent each a total of two email requests. I've had no response whatsoever. This is frustrating.
> 
> Has anyone else had to cancel and have you had any trouble getting your money back?



I'm sorry you are going through all of this L. I have heard in the past that they can be a little slow in getting back to people but they do get back. I'd say keep badgering them and let them know that you are under time constraints. But don't worry. I have not bought my package yet and if worst comes to worst I will buy yours off of you.


----------



## ThatFatGirl

LillyBBBW said:


> I'm sorry you are going through all of this L. I have heard in the past that they can be a little slow in getting back to people but they do get back. I'd say keep badgering them and let them know that you are under time constraints. But don't worry. I have not bought my package yet and if worst comes to worst I will buy yours off of you.




Thanks, Lilly.. I really appreciate that. I don't want to be a pest or bitch too much. I very much want to go next year  I'll keep emailing them.


----------



## ModelFormerlyKnownAsBCD

Verrrrry excited to say I'll be in Vegas this year, too! Like many others, I'm going primarily to visit with good friends and get some hot gamblin' action, so I've decided not to register for the Bash events this year. Last year, the only event I went to was the formal...year before that, just the costume party.....so for what I'm personally getting for the registration fees, it's just not worth it. I'm sure the vendor fair will still be open to the public, I can't imagine any of the vendors would be very happy if the Bash sponsors turned away customers with cash in hand at the door!! And with what I'm saving on Bash fees, I'll be able to spend more at the vendor fair....which means, yet another new bikini for me! Wheeeeeee!


----------



## marriednotdead

Hi just a note am glad to see that my hubby and I are not the only married couple to be at the bash ps we rented a van for those side trips


----------



## ThatFatGirl

Just thought I should post that I've finally heard from the bash folks and should have my refund soon. They process refunds every couple of weeks, so all will be well soon.

Thanks everyone for putting up with my near hyperventilation here.


----------



## LillyBBBW

ThatFatGirl said:


> Just thought I should post that I've finally heard from the bash folks and should have my refund soon. They process refunds every couple of weeks, so all will be well soon.
> 
> Thanks everyone for putting up with my near hyperventilation here.



*phew* I'm glad to hear things have worked out.


----------



## QtPatooti

Glad that will be resolved soon for you TFG 

marriednotdead: you will definitely NOT be the only m arried couple at the bash  There are plenty of married there having a GREAT time. The bash is not just for singles.


----------



## Cat

Unfortunately, my step-daughter has chosen that weekend to get married.
So, unless I plan on getting dis-owned by my Utah family or she decides to kick her betrothed to the curb, I better stick around and do my step-monster duties.


----------



## Renaissance Woman

Seems like there's not a whole lot of people still going to this thing.  Is it still worth it? I wanted to meet & hang out with a huge long list of people who I thought would be there, and now it's down to only a few who will actually be attending. So now I'm torn.


----------



## LillyBBBW

heh, I dont care if they cancel the whole thing. It's VEGAS for crying out loud. I'm going and gettin' my Elvis on, dead or alive.

Although, if you really had your heart set on meeting some of the folks who have backed out you might want to wait till next year.


----------



## Renaissance Woman

You, my dear Lilly, are one of the people on the now-shortened list. :batting:


----------



## QtPatooti

Ahhh there are still plenty of dimmers going - some from the message board others from the chat room  But maybe not all on your list?


----------



## ModelFormerlyKnownAsBCD

RenWoman, seriously, the LAST thing you need to worry about is there not being enough people there.....there will be hundreds and hundreds of them, I'm sure of it. Now, in so far as specific peoples....can't help you there, but part of the fun of the Vegas Bash is meeting new people. 

Can't wait to see Lilly again, either.  She's always been one of my favorite peoples! (Although I've gone by many names, Lilly, you've always known me as Peyton!  )


----------



## LillyBBBW

ModelFormerlyKnownAsBCD said:


> RenWoman, seriously, the LAST thing you need to worry about is there not being enough people there.....there will be hundreds and hundreds of them, I'm sure of it. Now, in so far as specific peoples....can't help you there, but part of the fun of the Vegas Bash is meeting new people.
> 
> Can't wait to see Lilly again, either.  She's always been one of my favorite peoples! (Although I've gone by many names, Lilly, you've always known me as Peyton!  )



PEY!!!!! :smitten: :wubu: :smitten: OMG, I was wondering what became of you. Hot Damn, I can't wait now! 

Ren if you come I am sure you will have a great time. It's kinda like that dog with a bone who sees his reflection in the lake and wants THAT dog's bone. He opens his mouth to bark and challenge the dog and the bone drops from his teeth into the lake and it's gone forever. You CAN go this year, who knows what obstacles will happen in the future? GO!


----------



## johnnny2005

Just booked me flight,so now iv everything in order,cant wait to meet ye all,John in ireland.


----------



## BigCutieAriel

Just decided today i would go back and try it out again i went last year for the first time and really didnt meet people im a bit shy and i would see people around but no one was like hi how are you so i didnt say anything so maybe this year will be different if you see me say hi it would make my day  Hugs


----------



## mango

BigCutieAriel said:


> Just decided today i would go back and try it out again i went last year for the first time and really didnt meet people im a bit shy and i would see people around but no one was like hi how are you so i didnt say anything so maybe this year will be different if you see me say hi it would make my day  Hugs



*That's great Ariel! I went last year too.

If I see you this year, I'll make sure I say g'day.

 *


----------



## Butterbelly

I have a conference/workshop in Vegas at the exact same time the bash is going on. I'm thinking I might swing by and meet a few Dimmers while I'm there....doubt I'll have time to boogie woogie, but I could at least chit chat.


----------



## QtPatooti

Ooooh Hope to meet you there ButterBelly


----------



## LillyBBBW

YAY!! I'm sorry I didn't say hi last year Ariel. I'm usually a very friendly person but not really forward with people I don't know. That won't happen this time. I'm glad you're coming. 




BigCutieAriel said:


> Just decided today i would go back and try it out again i went last year for the first time and really didnt meet people im a bit shy and i would see people around but no one was like hi how are you so i didnt say anything so maybe this year will be different if you see me say hi it would make my day  Hugs


----------



## QtPatooti

I am the same way Lilly - I did meet alot of new people last year, but there were still quite a few that I didnt meet - Hope to change that this year. VIVA LAS VEGAS


----------



## lalatx

So yeah I will be in Vegas but not until Early September.... kind of a B-day celebration for myself and one of my friends... its kind of a do over for my 21st b-day since everyone got so drunk I had to stop drinking and drive everyone home.


----------



## LillyBBBW

QtPatooti said:


> I am the same way Lilly - I did meet alot of new people last year, but there were still quite a few that I didnt meet - Hope to change that this year. VIVA LAS VEGAS



What, were there 600 people there last year?? :shocked: It was overwhelmingly impossible to meet and make friends with every single person we saw. Also I have relatives there so I spent a few days devoted to just them.

ATTENTION LURKERS!!! If you are going to the Vegas Bash and you're super dooper shy, pop in here and say so - put a photo of yourself in your profile so we can keep an eye out for you and say hi. If you're going and you're not shy, walk up to any one of us and introduce yourselves. I _swear_ we don't bite and we're not mean, even if we may look it from afar to your eye. We're nice.


----------



## T_Devil

there are people not going this year that I really wanted to meet, but there are so many more people going that I would hate to miss out on the opportunity of NOT meeting them. This year is our shot to go. Who knows if we will have an opportunity to go next year? I know that this year is the year my wife and I are going. If We don't get to meet the people we wanted to meet, there will always be other opportunites to meet them. For now, We'll go to Vegas to meet people we've never met so we can have the experience of meeting them. It's going to be fun!

We're going for this unique experience. It's in Vegas, you have to gamble on the fact that you're going to have at least SOME kind of fun, right?  

Oh yeah, here is a pic of my wife and I at my sister-in-laws condo on the beach in North Carolina from last year.


----------



## butch

Cute pictures, T_Devil and LillyBBBW!


----------



## LillyBBBW

T_Devil said:


> there are people not going this year that I really wanted to meet, but there are so many more people going that I would hate to miss out on the opportunity of NOT meeting them. This year is our shot to go. Who knows if we will have an opportunity to go next year? I know that this year is the year my wife and I are going. If We don't get to meet the people we wanted to meet, there will always be other opportunites to meet them. For now, We'll go to Vegas to meet people we've never met so we can have the experience of meeting them. It's going to be fun!
> 
> We're going for this unique experience. It's in Vegas, you have to gamble on the fact that you're going to have at least SOME kind of fun, right?
> 
> Oh yeah, here is a pic of my wife and I at my sister-in-laws condo on the beach in North Carolina from last year.



T_Devil, your wife is STUNNINGLY beautiful. Wow. I'm so glad that you two are going. 

Oh, and you're pretty hot too.


----------



## FA to the Bone

*I wish I could go to the great Vegas Bash...* :wubu:


----------



## LillyBBBW

FA to the Bone said:


> *I wish I could go to the great Vegas Bash...* :wubu:



Me too Cristiano, I would love to meet you. Brazil is too far away.


----------



## QtPatooti

This is me in Vegas last year:




Looking forward to seeing you all there


----------



## ekmanifest

I'm very new to this whole idea of fat acceptance, BBW, FA, etc. and don't really know anyone. Would this be an okay event to attend even with that being the case? Was planning on going to Vegas this summer anyway.


----------



## ModelFormerlyKnownAsBCD

ekmanifest said:


> I'm very new to this whole idea of fat acceptance, BBW, FA, etc. and don't really know anyone. Would this be an okay event to attend even with that being the case? Was planning on going to Vegas this summer anyway.



YES, ekanifest, this would be a great event to attend, and you absolutely must visit the pool....you will not believe the number of confident beautiful fat women in bikinis. If you've never been exposed to that kind of freedom, you are really missing something. I'm speaking as a woman, I know its fun for the fellas, too, for the ogle factor, but for women....you just can't explain it. We are raised to have so many issues around bathing suits in particular, which is just plain silly, so it is a real shot in the arm to be at the pool.

And if you are REALLY inspired, there will be bikinis for sale at the Vendor fair so you can get one of your own!!


----------



## LillyBBBW

I think so ekmanifest. The Vegas Bash is probably a good place to start because it's all about fun and very laid back. Last year as I was walking through the massive lobby to get to the other side of the hotel I recall just walking and walking and passing nothing but fat people. I tell you, it's a strange and wonderful feeling when people like you are the predominant majority. You learn so much just by meeting other people and seeing the diversity of cultures, backgrounds and experiences yet still be on the same wavelength. I would think this would be a foolproof fun weekend regardless, plus you know people there so it's good! 

The NAAFA Convention is more like a conference for learning and socialization and the ULTIMATE event for a person who is new to fat acceptance in my view. Vegas Bash is right up there though.


----------



## QtPatooti

The following was posted today by Joann with BBW Network and I just wanted to pass it along here:

*BBWnetwork
Today 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
We have about 200 people who have filled out their register-by-mail information but have not sent in payment.

On July 15th (very soon) - online or by mail registrations ends.
At that time, any unpaid - by-mail registrations will convert into At-Door registrations.

The pricing for At-Door registrations will be the following:

3-day - $199.00
6 day - $275.00

If you're planning on attending... (hint).. time to register now!


See you in Vegas!

JoAnn*


----------



## LillyBBBW

Thanks a lot QT. I registered yesterday!! I'm official!  :bow:  




QtPatooti said:


> The following was posted today by Joann with BBW Network and I just wanted to pass it along here:
> 
> *BBWnetwork
> Today
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------
> We have about 200 people who have filled out their register-by-mail information but have not sent in payment.
> 
> On July 15th (very soon) - online or by mail registrations ends.
> At that time, any unpaid - by-mail registrations will convert into At-Door registrations.
> 
> The pricing for At-Door registrations will be the following:
> 
> 3-day - $199.00
> 6 day - $275.00
> 
> If you're planning on attending... (hint).. time to register now!
> 
> 
> See you in Vegas!
> 
> JoAnn*


----------



## QtPatooti

When do you arrive in Vegas Lilly?


----------



## LillyBBBW

I should arrive late Tuesday evening, staying till Sunday. Not too late for a dip in the pool I hope.


----------



## QtPatooti

The following thread had two different times for the pool to be open until - one said 5pm, Bries message said 8pm. Those are closing times to all hotel guests. But then beginning Tuesday, we get the pool all to ourselves beginning at 8:30pm - 4am.

http://www.websitetoolbox.com/tool/post/bbwnetwork/vpost?id=1896866


----------



## Baldnblk2002

I will be at the vegas Bash and I hope to meet alot of you from this board,if you see me dont be afriad to come up and say Hello

Luke


----------



## QtPatooti

Luke? What are you doing over here! hehehehe

See you in Vegas 

Robbi/Qt


----------



## gypsy

Ok. The only way I can afford to be there is if I room with someone. I need someone to room with. And the shitty thing is, I have to find someone today. And it's gotta be someone I know. 

Anyone? Anyone?


----------



## sobie18

Damn.....wish I was going....


----------



## LillyBBBW

gypsy said:


> Ok. The only way I can afford to be there is if I room with someone. I need someone to room with. And the shitty thing is, I have to find someone today. And it's gotta be someone I know.
> 
> Anyone? Anyone?



Did you find a roomie Gypsy?


----------



## Chase

T_Devil said:


> there are people not going this year that I really wanted to meet, but there are so many more people going that I would hate to miss out on the opportunity of NOT meeting them. This year is our shot to go. Who knows if we will have an opportunity to go next year? I know that this year is the year my wife and I are going. If We don't get to meet the people we wanted to meet, there will always be other opportunites to meet them. For now, We'll go to Vegas to meet people we've never met so we can have the experience of meeting them. It's going to be fun!
> 
> We're going for this unique experience. It's in Vegas, you have to gamble on the fact that you're going to have at least SOME kind of fun, right?
> 
> Oh yeah, here is a pic of my wife and I at my sister-in-laws condo on the beach in North Carolina from last year.


It's worth going just to finally meet you two!:smitten: 
We've booked our rooms and will be booking our flights before the weekend (a girlfriend and I)!


----------



## gypsy

LillyBBBW said:


> Did you find a roomie Gypsy?



Yes ma'am, I did! Swordchick and I shall be sharing a room, and ready for partying. 

 

I'm so excited!


----------



## QtPatooti

The bash organizers posted a message stating that anyone that hasnt made their room reservations should do so as the room block the hotel is holding expires 7/5 and online registration for Bash ends 7/15 - so If you know of anyone that doesnt have their room yet - pas the info on to them. Here is the post:

http://www.websitetoolbox.com/tool/post/bbwnetwork/vpost?id=1987915


----------



## lipmixgirl

:bow: the big apple will be bashing in sin city... :bow:


----------



## LillyBBBW

lipmixgirl said:


> :bow: the big apple will be bashing in sin city... :bow:



*squeals* Sin city AND the Big Apple all in one beautiful package??  Put on your hip boots and your cowboy hats folks, it's going to be one heck of a ride.  yay!  

Right now I'd like to take this moment to bow on bended knee and sing the praises of QtPatooti who has so graciously taken the time to keep us here at Dimension in the loop on what's going on. JoAnn your efforts have been SUCH a tremendous help here and have not gone unappreciated. Thank you so much. :smitten: :kiss2: :smitten:


----------



## QtPatooti

Lilly you are so *sweet* for saying that - thanks - and just to let you know that when I say JoAnn or Darwin, I am talking about the bash organizers and posting info they posted on their message board.

I just want to make sure that everyone that wants to go, has the info they need to get registered, find a roommate or get their rooms. And I know that not everyone goes there and gets the regular updates posted by them. 

Looking forward to meeting my fellow DimChatters  

See you soon!
Robbi/QtPatooti


----------



## SummerG

It's official... I will be in VEGAS for the bash! WOOHOOO! I have my tickets, and roommates... now I just have to register & reserve a scooter. YAY! :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## T_Devil

Chase said:


> It's worth going just to finally meet you two!:smitten:
> We've booked our rooms and will be booking our flights before the weekend (a girlfriend and I)!


Oh Yay! We can't wait to meet you either!


----------



## LillyBBBW

SummerG said:


> It's official... I will be in VEGAS for the bash! WOOHOOO! I have my tickets, and roommates... now I just have to register & reserve a scooter. YAY! :bounce: :bounce:



 :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: !!OMG, YAY!! :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## ValentineBBW

Only 38 days to go and I'm counting the minutes! I need the vacation desperately and I can't wait to meet everyone! Please let July go quickly.


----------



## Baldnblk2002

Wheres my hug Valentine BBW,you know you have to give me more then just one 

Luke


----------



## Baldnblk2002

QTpatooti.....I am finding my way to all you good looking women,you guys just keeping hiding from me but sooner or later I will meet you all 

A few more weeks until fun in the sun 

Luke


----------



## Baldnblk2002

Lily will i get the Honor of a dance this Year 

Luke


----------



## Baldnblk2002

I know this is probably a tired dead question,but who all is going to the bash in a few weeks....please respond do I can know how many big hugs to give out 

luke


----------



## Baldnblk2002

MisticalMisty said:


> I got 4 fat girls and one happy fa in my bug..lol..it can happen!




Damn how can I get in that car...that is one lucky guy 
Luke


----------



## ValentineBBW

Baldnblk2002 said:


> Wheres my hug Valentine BBW,you know you have to give me more then just one
> 
> Luke



I didn't know you were here Luke, of course you'll get a hug or two from me. 34 days to go now!!

I'm ready, but I'm not ready. I have nothing prepared for the Tacky Tourist or the Pirate night. I think I'll be paying the party pooper fee. I just can't come up with any ideas _and_can't afford to spend anymore money! Ha! Maybe this year I'll do some gambling and win big to help pay off the credit card!


----------



## QtPatooti

lol Luke dont tell me you dont remember me from the bash!!! I know I am a little shy, but this will be my 5th bash you better remember me!


----------



## QtPatooti

Valentine: I bought one tshirt for the tacky tourist - everything else is coming out of my closet, even my costume for the pirate party  Yes, old ratty clothes 

Dont forget tomorrow is the deadling for booking your room with the bash discount: The Flamingo reservation phone number is 800-732-2111 and the Bash discount code is SFBBW7. If you know of anyone that hasnt done that, please pass this on to them.

Online bash registration ends Sunday July 15th.

wooohooo here we come vegas!!!


----------



## Baldnblk2002

Yes I remember you,vegas is coming to slow for me 

Luke


----------



## LillyBBBW

Baldnblk2002 said:


> Lily will i get the Honor of a dance this Year
> 
> Luke



Last year I didn't get to do any dancing.  This year, it's on!


----------



## ValentineBBW

QtPatooti said:


> Valentine: I bought one tshirt for the tacky tourist - everything else is coming out of my closet, even my costume for the pirate party  Yes, old ratty clothes
> 
> wooohooo here we come vegas!!!




I am sure I have something in the my closet that is tacky -- I'll keep looking. Either way I will be there having fun, no matter what I wear. Now, do I order just 1 more swimsuit and pair of shoes......decisions decisions.

I am registered and room reserved and tickets bought so all is good.

And Luke, bash time is coming to slow for me too.


----------



## SamanthaNY

I haven't read through this thread, so pardon me if this has been said before, but I just adore this artwork! 







I might just have to pay the highway robbery price of $32 for a t-shirt even tho I'm not going to Vegas.


----------



## rainyday

Which event has a tacky tourist theme? I can't remember. Thelma and I have a long drive to get there. Maybe we can just wear our road clothes.


----------



## QtPatooti

Cool Shirt Samantha! Who does it?


----------



## QtPatooti

Heya Rainy!
The tacky tourist is Thursday and the pirate theme is Friday! 

Here is the full agenda:

http://www.bbwnetwork.com/vegas2007/vegasbash2007.html

I also wanted to include a message that Brie posted about the pirate theme party: The Flamingo does not allow us to have any kind of swords, guns and whips no matter how fake they look. Also not sure if anyone is wearing a mask but masks are not allowed in casinos

http://www.websitetoolbox.com/tool/post/bbwnetwork/vpost?id=1993045


----------



## SamanthaNY

QtPatooti said:


> Cool Shirt Samantha! Who does it?



I don't know who designed it, but it's for sale here.


----------



## gypsy

Ladies and Gents....

What does everyone think about arranging one night where ALL of us can get together for dinner and drinks - Dims Exclusive? I mean, we will all be there... and I'm not sure how crowded everything gets but I'm sure we won't be able to find everyone all at once...Any feedback on this?


----------



## LillyBBBW

gypsy said:


> Ladies and Gents....
> 
> What does everyone think about arranging one night where ALL of us can get together for dinner and drinks - Dims Exclusive? I mean, we will all be there... and I'm not sure how crowded everything gets but I'm sure we won't be able to find everyone all at once...Any feedback on this?



I'm all for this!


----------



## marriednotdead

My hubby and I would love to get together to meet others from the Dims boards as we are new to all of this and would love to put faces to names


----------



## ValentineBBW

gypsy said:


> Ladies and Gents....
> 
> What does everyone think about arranging one night where ALL of us can get together for dinner and drinks - Dims Exclusive? I mean, we will all be there... and I'm not sure how crowded everything gets but I'm sure we won't be able to find everyone all at once...Any feedback on this?



I am all for this too! Bring on Vegas  


ya'll can't tell I'm counting the hours, can ya?


----------



## SocialbFly

the tshirt is cute, but it sucks that it only goes to that size, i hate hate hate my clothes tight and a 32 34 is prolly too short, that blows that the official bbw shirt is too small to fit all...


----------



## QtPatooti

Actually, the official bash tshirts are being offered by BBW Boutique - 

http://www.websitetoolbox.com/tool/post/bbwnetwork/vpost?id=1996773

http://www.bbwboutique.com/catalog.php?category=38 

And they say their sizes go up to 7X. The design was by Baron - who did those cute buttons last year. 

The others, at the cafe press site - just say original art - He did tshirts last year too. And I remembering noticing at that time that the sizes were limited. 

 
Robbi


----------



## LillyBBBW

Thanks QT. I bought one of BBWBoutique's shirts last year and I love it. What I like about them is that they are preshrunk, the T-shirt material is super soft and of course, Baron's artwork. 




QtPatooti said:


> Actually, the official bash tshirts are being offered by BBW Boutique -
> 
> http://www.websitetoolbox.com/tool/post/bbwnetwork/vpost?id=1996773
> 
> http://www.bbwboutique.com/catalog.php?category=38
> 
> And they say their sizes go up to 7X. The design was by Baron - who did those cute buttons last year.
> 
> The others, at the cafe press site - just say original art - He did tshirts last year too. And I remembering noticing at that time that the sizes were limited.
> 
> 
> Robbi


----------



## LisaInNC

ok PROBLEM! I am coming to the bash for the weekend and I could NOT get a flight out of vegas on Sunday night. The people I am sharing with are flying out on Sunday so now I am stuck with no place to sleep sunday night. Anyone staying past Sunday who can give a poor homeless girl a bed? I only drool when I have been drinking heavy. I love to snuggle (naked). Let me know!!


----------



## ModelFormerlyKnownAsBCD

I would LOVE a Dim meet-up at the Bash. Count me in!

The anticipation for Vegas is KILLING me. Seriously. I think I'm going to be completely packed by this weekend--and it is over a month away!


----------



## LillyBBBW

I'm not sure when everyone is scheduled to arrive. Is it safe to assume most everyone will be there by Wednesday afternoon? Maybe we can meet for lunch on Wednesday at The Beach Club Restaurant near the upper pool area. They serve burgers, sandwhiches, snacks and there's a full bar with frozen drinks. BBWNetwork doesn't post any times as to when the scheduled activities will take place so I'm reluctant to plan anything other then during mealtimes as I'm assuming we'll be free to eat.  Also it appears Yahoo! is down so I can't see what the Dim chatters are doing/planning.


----------



## ModelFormerlyKnownAsBCD

LillyBBBW said:


> I'm not sure when everyone is scheduled to arrive. Is it safe to assume most everyone will be there by Wednesday afternoon? Maybe we can meet for lunch on Wednesday at The Beach Club Restaurant near the upper pool area. They serve burgers, sandwhiches, snacks and there's a full bar with frozen drinks. BBWNetwork doesn't post any times as to when the scheduled activities will take place so I'm reluctant to plan anything other then during mealtimes as I'm assuming we'll be free to eat.  Also it appears Yahoo! is down so I can't see what the Dim chatters are doing/planning.



*perk* what is the reference to Yahoo? Is there a Vegas/Dim chatter BB? Do tell!

And, I'm not going to be there until late Wednesday night, close to midnight, so I'd miss that lunch but would hopefully run into some of you at the pool (which is where I plan to spend most of my daylight hours anyway!!)


----------



## NancyGirl74

A bit off topic but......

I'M NOT READY! What happened to my time? I have no idea of what I'm packing. These things need time! What to wear, what goes together, what can mix and match, what shoes work best with each outfit, what accessories are needed?????? Where is my tiara? Should I bring all bikinis or toss in a couple tankinis just in case I chicken out????

I can't wait to go but July better slow down a bit so I can pack properly!


PS...I like the Dimmer Dinner or Lunch idea! (Great! Another outfit I'll have to pack!)


----------



## LillyBBBW

ModelFormerlyKnownAsBCD said:


> *perk* what is the reference to Yahoo? Is there a Vegas/Dim chatter BB? Do tell!
> 
> And, I'm not going to be there until late Wednesday night, close to midnight, so I'd miss that lunch but would hopefully run into some of you at the pool (which is where I plan to spend most of my daylight hours anyway!!)



Yes, there's a yahoo! group set up for Dim chatters going to the bash. I'd lead you there via link if I could get to it. Yahoo doesn't seem to be working.

OOP! Here it is:

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/DimChatVegasBashGoers/


----------



## gypsy

LillyBBBW said:


> I'm not sure when everyone is scheduled to arrive. Is it safe to assume most everyone will be there by Wednesday afternoon? Maybe we can meet for lunch on Wednesday at The Beach Club Restaurant near the upper pool area. They serve burgers, sandwhiches, snacks and there's a full bar with frozen drinks. BBWNetwork doesn't post any times as to when the scheduled activities will take place so I'm reluctant to plan anything other then during mealtimes as I'm assuming we'll be free to eat.  Also it appears Yahoo! is down so I can't see what the Dim chatters are doing/planning.



OOOO, a LUNCH sounds perfect, Lilly! That way it can't cut into everyone's evening party time. I'm in for Wednesday!


----------



## PattiGirl

Count me in too!


----------



## SocialbFly

thank you so much for posting about the Tshirts, does anyone know how long they are???


----------



## LillyBBBW

SocialbFly said:


> thank you so much for posting about the Tshirts, does anyone know how long they are???




The official T shirts aren't very long from what I know. Probably about 28 inches long give or take?


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J

I think I might be able to squeeze in a weekend at the Vegas Bash. I need to see if a comission is coming in or not.



Anyone looking for a roomate?


----------



## escapist

Any other Vegas Locals Like me thinking about going? PM me if you interested in hanging out.


----------



## QtPatooti

SocialbFly said:


> thank you so much for posting about the Tshirts, does anyone know how long they are???



The one I bought last year was not very long at all, but I still love it and wear it. I actually hope she will bring a few of last years, I would like one more, just for the memories. I will try to find out for you and let you know here.


----------



## lipmixgirl

NancyGirl74 said:


> A bit off topic but......
> 
> I'M NOT READY! What happened to my time? I have no idea of what I'm packing. These things need time! What to wear, what goes together, what can mix and match, what shoes work best with each outfit, what accessories are needed?????? Where is my tiara? Should I bring all bikinis or toss in a couple tankinis just in case I chicken out????
> /quote]
> 
> hey nancy,
> 
> bring your bikinis and your tankinis... and we will brave the bikini together!!!! YOU WON'T CHICKEN OUT WITH ME THERE! I PROMISE!:wubu:


----------



## lipmixgirl

SummerG said:


> It's official... I will be in VEGAS for the bash! WOOHOOO! I have my tickets, and roommates... now I just have to register & reserve a scooter. YAY! :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


 
GIRL! I CAN'T WAIT!


----------



## QtPatooti

NancyGirl74 said:


> A bit off topic but...... Should I bring all bikinis or toss in a couple tankinis just in case I chicken out???? I can't wait to go but July better slow down a bit so I can pack properly! PS...I like the Dimmer Dinner or Lunch idea! (Great! Another outfit I'll have to pack!)



Not off topic at all! Bring all of your bikinis!!! Nancy- you will not chicken out, when you see all the ladies in their new bikinnis you wont be able to stand it, you WILL wear yours  If you even try to have second thoughts we will convince you otherwise. That is one of my favorite things about the bash - and no I dont swing that way - I just remember the day when a curvy girl couldnt even find a bathing suit to fit, and when you did it was a dress. Thats NOT happening these days!!!! Yay to the curvy girls and their bikinis!

 
Robbi


----------



## QtPatooti

On those official bash tshirts, I emailed them and their response was that they increased the length of the shirts this year by 3", or 29" on all except for the 6/7 which was 6" longer, or 41". So it looks like the lengths are much better than last year. Hope that helps 



Robbi


----------



## ValentineBBW

Lookout folks, only 23 day to go! I copied information that Brie posted on the Flamingo. I was glad to hear about the small grocery store nearby because I need to stock up on water for the week. I also included the link that contains a lot of helpful information about the Bash itself.

The Flamingo


I had a few things to check out at the Flamingo and cruised all over just trying to learn my way around. The place is HUGE! Please, please if you have given any thought to getting a scooter get one. Everything is a bit of a walk. To rent a scooter for the entire week is a little more than $100.00. Renting a scooter will just allow you to do so much more, just getting out to the pool is a long walk. Please think about it.

Ok, I know snackies and beverages of all types are important to a lot of us, while I was there I noticed a small grocery / liquor store just beyond the valet area at the Flamingo. It's not that big of a place so I'm sure they don't have the best selection but it's close and handy to know.

The other thing I found was a store where everything is $10.00, they have the cutest little purses, cute jewelry, scarves - all kinds of cute stuff and all just $10.00, great for any last minute needs.

The Flamingo is center strip. Center strip is the prime area of Las Vegas, we will be in the heart of one of the most exciting places on earth. Try to plan some time for getting out and taking it all in. The Bash keeps you busy all the time but if you are coming early or staying late be sure to take in some of the things right around the Flamingo. .... a scooter would be an easy way to check out the area.

Please add to my list of things about the Flamingo and the general area that would be helpful and fun for us all to know.


http://www.websitetoolbox.com/tool/mb/bbwnetwork?forum=89286


----------



## Baldnblk2002

Look out Vegas here we come,I am so in need of Vacation and this will be it i will be there for 8 hot dayz and Nights 

Luke


----------



## CrankySpice

Yay! Yay! I can't wait.  Still on the fence about a scooter....I want one, but don't _need_ one and can't get over that hump yet.


----------



## ValentineBBW

CrankySpice said:


> Yay! Yay! I can't wait.  Still on the fence about a scooter....I want one, but don't _need_ one and can't get over that hump yet.



A lot of women feel the same way about the scooter issue, but Brie and others who have already visited the hotel can't stress enough that if you are on the fence, to please reserve one. They all say that the Flamingo is a very big venue and just getting to the pool alone is a very long trek. I know the dilemma, but after getting one last year I would never go without a scooter at the Bash. I decided that there is just so much to do that it would be a waste to miss half (or more) because I was too tired to get to activities. 


Here is a link to check out while you're deciding:

http://www.websitetoolbox.com/tool/post/bbwnetwork/vpost?id=1796170&trail=50


----------



## ValentineBBW

Baldnblk2002 said:


> Look out Vegas here we come,I am so in need of Vacation and this will be it i will be there for 8 hot dayz and Nights
> 
> Luke



Luke, I hear you on SO needing a vacation......if I weren't going to Vegas I might be over the edge already!. Woohoo bring on the bash!


----------



## Aurora1

Hi guys,

I've booked my trip for the bash and I'm actually going solo...first solo trip EVER for me! I'm kind of shy but I'm hoping Vodka will help me with that and I'm hoping most people are friendly and willing to hang out!


----------



## ValentineBBW

Aurora1 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I've booked my trip for the bash and I'm actually going solo...first solo trip EVER for me! I'm kind of shy but I'm hoping Vodka will help me with that and I'm hoping most people are friendly and willing to hang out!



Hi Aurora! 

No worries, I am going solo too. The people are very friendly and you can hang out with us anytime! I am shy too, but I find if you keep a friendly smile, people will come up and chat with you, no vodka needed. Its fine if you want the vodka anyway  This will be my second bash, so I am by no means the most experienced basher but if you need anything just holler, I'm more than happy to help.


----------



## liz (di-va)

I'M GOING!!!! I'm so excited!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Baldnblk2002

welcome to all the People that are going,Vegas is a blast and if your going solo you wont be solo for long...just have a good time and be ready to give out lots and lots of Hugs

Luke


----------



## Baldnblk2002

I've booked my trip for the bash and I'm actually going solo...first solo trip EVER for me! I'm kind of shy but I'm hoping Vodka will help me with that and I'm hoping most people are friendly and willing to hang out!  

If you get Bored just come and gamble with me....i love to play Black Jack

Luke


----------



## SocialbFly

NO vodka for me, Vodka be very very bad for this girl, very bad indeed, or is it the girl is very bad, lol...well, one of us is bad with vodka, for sure...oh lordy


----------



## rainyday

liz (di-va) said:


> I'M GOING!!!! I'm so excited!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Yay, Liz!


----------



## LillyBBBW

LIZ!!!!! :bounce: This is so exciting!  

I'm not going to get a scooter. I'm a foodaholic on vacations so I've been putting in overtime at the gym and watching myself carefully because I plan on letting myself go in Vegas. The more I have to walk the better. I'm stocking up on bottled water while there AND I've upgraded to a mini suite. :batting:

So is everyone still up for a Dim Board Meet on Wednesday at 11:45 at The Beach Club Restaurant near the upper pool area? Yay or Nay? I'm also thinking it would be a good idea to have another one on Saturday for the weekenders, scheduled during a meal time so it won't cut into our Bashery business. Please let me know if there's any interest.

My gawd, I can't wait I can't wait I can't wait.....


----------



## Renaissance Woman

Yeah I'm going but only for the weekend, so any Wednesday things are right out. It seems like most of the Dimmers that'll be there are chat people, not board people. Am I wrong in this?


----------



## CrankySpice

Seems like a fair mix of chat/board (and those of us that swing both ways!)


----------



## CrankySpice

LillyBBBW said:


> LIZ!!!!! :bounce: This is so exciting!
> 
> I'm not going to get a scooter. I'm a foodaholic on vacations so I've been putting in overtime at the gym and watching myself carefully because I plan on letting myself go in Vegas. The more I have to walk the better. I'm stocking up on bottled water while there AND I've upgraded to a mini suite. :batting:
> 
> So is everyone still up for a Dim Board Meet on Wednesday at 11:45 at The Beach Club Restaurant near the upper pool area? Yay or Nay? I'm also thinking it would be a good idea to have another one on Saturday for the weekenders, scheduled during a meal time so it won't cut into our Bashery business. Please let me know if there's any interest.
> 
> My gawd, I can't wait I can't wait I can't wait.....



Awesome, Lilly. I finally decided against the scooter and am taking walks on my work breaks instead of reading the paper to prepare myself. I'll just need to make sure I've got everything when I leave my room--that's the only time I really REALLY want a scooter, when I forget something and have to go back to my room to get it.

You may want to check over at the Yahoo board to see what Honey & Lynne are planning for a dim meet--I know they've got some plans in the works as well, might make sense to coordinate all together. As for Wednesday, I won't be able to make it--my flight isn't getting in until Wednesday night--but a Saturday meet would be fab. 

And I am so excited that the countdown is FINALLY weeks and not months!! The wait is k-i-l-l-i-n-g me! I'm so ready! (Well, almost...still waiting for some clothes I ordered to arrive...but once they get here, my bags will be packed and I'll be raring to go!!)


----------



## bigsexy920

Ok Ive seen you in action and you dont seem at all shy to me. But then again I'm shy and you can ask most people that know me, they would never say that is so. 

See you soon. 



Baldnblk2002 said:


> I've booked my trip for the bash and I'm actually going solo...first solo trip EVER for me! I'm kind of shy but I'm hoping Vodka will help me with that and I'm hoping most people are friendly and willing to hang out!
> 
> If you get Bored just come and gamble with me....i love to play Black Jack
> 
> Luke


----------



## LillyBBBW

CrankySpice said:


> Awesome, Lilly. I finally decided against the scooter and am taking walks on my work breaks instead of reading the paper to prepare myself. I'll just need to make sure I've got everything when I leave my room--that's the only time I really REALLY want a scooter, when I forget something and have to go back to my room to get it.
> 
> You may want to check over at the Yahoo board to see what Honey & Lynne are planning for a dim meet--I know they've got some plans in the works as well, might make sense to coordinate all together. As for Wednesday, I won't be able to make it--my flight isn't getting in until Wednesday night--but a Saturday meet would be fab.
> 
> And I am so excited that the countdown is FINALLY weeks and not months!! The wait is k-i-l-l-i-n-g me! I'm so ready! (Well, almost...still waiting for some clothes I ordered to arrive...but once they get here, my bags will be packed and I'll be raring to go!!)



Yes, I already talked with Honey so there shouldn't be any timing issues. I would say that a good percentage of the people you know who are going will be using scooters. I borrowed one last year to run and get something the owner had forgotten in her room. It was a lot of fun and I only injured two people but they totally deserved it. I was lucky enough to have friends there with scooters who didn't mind letting me borrow it for quick runs.


----------



## liz (di-va)

I guess I should have been more specific--I'm just doing the weekend -- Fri to Sun. Any Sat events...count me in!!


----------



## gypsy

LillyBBBW said:


> LIZ!!!!! :bounce: This is so exciting!
> 
> I'm not going to get a scooter. I'm a foodaholic on vacations so I've been putting in overtime at the gym and watching myself carefully because I plan on letting myself go in Vegas. The more I have to walk the better. I'm stocking up on bottled water while there AND I've upgraded to a mini suite. :batting:
> 
> So is everyone still up for a Dim Board Meet on Wednesday at 11:45 at The Beach Club Restaurant near the upper pool area? Yay or Nay? I'm also thinking it would be a good idea to have another one on Saturday for the weekenders, scheduled during a meal time so it won't cut into our Bashery business. Please let me know if there's any interest.
> 
> My gawd, I can't wait I can't wait I can't wait.....



Lilly, if you need a waddling partner lemme know... I'm gonna hopefully tone up a little bit from swimming and/or walking all over. 

And... YES. I will be there with bells on Wednesday.

In fact, I'll probably be nagging you on Monday night. lol


----------



## PattiGirl

Count me in for Wednesday and Saturday!...... Okay, it looks like I jumped the gun and got overzealous and booked my flight too early:doh:.... I'll be flying into Vegas on Sat, the 4th, In the early afternoon. Can you tell I'm excited, that it's my first bash and can't wait to get this party started? .
Is anyone else going to be arriving early that would like to hang out Saturday night and go for dinner or drinks??? Anyone??


----------



## LillyBBBW

Heh, not renting a scooter means more money for the vendors fair! That's the ticket. And I will attest to BigSexy being shy. She's got a vibrant personality but if I hadn't thrown myself at her the first time I saw her we never would have met.  

I vaguely recall meeting mr Baldnblk. Not sure if it was him or not but whoever he was he was quite the dresser and had me so entranced that I left my dessert sitting in front of him. I recoverd quite quickly though and returned to retrieve it.


----------



## ValentineBBW

Yay Liz!! Glad you are able to make it too. Lilly, count me in for any Dim lunches---just tell me when and where and I'll be there. I hope someone remembers for me! ha ha. 22 days and counting.....


----------



## swordchick

bigsexy920 said:


> Ok Ive seen you in action and you dont seem at all shy to me. But then again I'm shy and you can ask most people that know me, they would never say that is so. [/quote





bigsexy920 said:


> ]
> 
> BigSexy is shy but once the ice has broken, it is on like Donkey Kong! And she is a hottie!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LillyBBBW said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not going to get a scooter. I'm a foodaholic on vacations so I've been putting in overtime at the gym and watching myself carefully because I plan on letting myself go in Vegas. The more I have to walk the better. I'm stocking up on bottled water while there AND I've upgraded to a mini suite. :batting:
> 
> So is everyone still up for a Dim Board Meet on Wednesday at 11:45 at The Beach Club Restaurant near the upper pool area? Yay or Nay? I'm also thinking it would be a good idea to have another one on Saturday for the weekenders, scheduled during a meal time so it won't cut into our Bashery business. Please let me know if there's any interest.
> 
> My gawd, I can't wait I can't wait I can't wait.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gypsy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lilly, if you need a waddling partner lemme know... I'm gonna hopefully tone up a little bit from swimming and/or walking all over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gypsy said:
> 
> 
> 
> And... YES. I will be there with bells on Wednesday.
> 
> In fact, I'll probably be nagging you on Monday night. lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gypsy and Lilly, I will be nagging both of you!
Click to expand...


----------



## Aurora1

ValentineBBW said:


> Hi Aurora!
> 
> No worries, I am going solo too. The people are very friendly and you can hang out with us anytime! I am shy too, but I find if you keep a friendly smile, people will come up and chat with you, no vodka needed. Its fine if you want the vodka anyway  This will be my second bash, so I am by no means the most experienced basher but if you need anything just holler, I'm more than happy to help.


 
Valentine,
Thanks for the advice, you are very sweet.  I think I will take the vodka...and be sure to smile.  



Baldnblk2002 said:


> If you get Bored just come and gamble with me....i love to play Black Jack
> 
> Luke



I love black jack! I can't play worth shit...but I like it! lol



CrankySpice said:


> Seems like a fair mix of chat/board (and those of us that swing both ways!)



That would be me...I swing both ways. lol j/k!!!! 
I spend more time on the boards though...this is a very large board.


----------



## gypsy

swordchick said:


> Gypsy and Lilly, I will be nagging both of you!



Are you kidding me? You have no choice! I am gonna drag you everywhere!!! lol


----------



## LillyBBBW

So here's what we look like so far:

*Wednesday, August 7, 11:45 a.m. @ The Beach club Restaurant*

gypsy
LillyBBBW
PattiGirl
swordchick
ValentineBBW

*Saturday, August 11, 11:45 a.m. @ (Location To Be Announced)*

Cranky Spice
LillyBBBW
Liz (di-va)
PattiGirl
Renaissance Woman
ValentineBBW


----------



## CrankySpice

This week's Vegas Bash theme song: "I'm So Excited" by The Pointer Sisters.

(At least, in my head, that's the theme song!)


----------



## gypsy

LillyBBBW said:


> So here's what we look like so far:
> 
> *Wednesday, August 7, 11:45 a.m. @ The Beach club Restaurant*
> 
> gypsy
> LillyBBBW
> PattiGirl
> swordchick
> ValentineBBW
> 
> *Saturday, August 11, 11:45 a.m. @ (Location To Be Announced)*
> 
> Cranky Spice
> LillyBBBW
> Liz (di-va)
> PattiGirl
> Renaissance Woman
> ValentineBBW





COUNT ME IN TOO FOR SATURDAYYYYY!!!


----------



## marriednotdead

hi I am interested in lunch but I have the 7 down as tuesday not wed what day are you meeting the7 or wed thanks


----------



## LillyBBBW

marriednotdead said:


> hi I am interested in lunch but I have the 7 down as tuesday not wed what day are you meeting the7 or wed thanks



Oops, sorry. I meant the 8th. Wednesday the 8th. Good catch marriednotdead.


----------



## mango

PattiGirl said:


> Is anyone else going to be arriving early that would like to hang out Saturday night and go for dinner or drinks??? Anyone??



*I'm flying in Saturday afternoon (4th Aug) too.

I think the best place to catch early birds is to hang out in the lobby.

Count me in for any Dim meetups!

*


----------



## mybluice

Man oh man....wish I was going this year....but just couldn't swing it financially. 

One word of advice from a fat chick who walked her ASS off there last year...WATER and plenty of it. We actually went to Walgreens bought a styrofoam cooler and a big package of water to keep it cold (we didn't have a fridge in our room). Use the ice machine in the hotel to keep it packed. If you think you've drank enough trust me you haven't.


*hugs* to all and I hope you ENJOY yourself


----------



## QtPatooti

Hey Dim bashers - I have had to cancel my vegas trip for this year, I have some weird health stuff going on that will put me at doctor appointments the week of the bash (ugh). I hate that I wont be seeing all of you (and hate that I wont get an In&Out burger), but I do know tht there is always next year!!! I will be looking forward to a big bash report after it is all over - you all party hardy for me!

Robbi/QtPatooti


----------



## Aurora1

LillyBBBW said:


> So here's what we look like so far:
> 
> *Wednesday, August 7, 11:45 a.m. @ The Beach club Restaurant*
> 
> gypsy
> LillyBBBW
> PattiGirl
> swordchick
> ValentineBBW
> 
> *Saturday, August 11, 11:45 a.m. @ (Location To Be Announced)*
> 
> Cranky Spice
> LillyBBBW
> Liz (di-va)
> PattiGirl
> Renaissance Woman
> ValentineBBW



Hi Lilly, You can count me in for Wednesday. I will be getting in Tuesday night and leaving Sunday afternoon.


----------



## SummerG

QtPatooti said:


> Hey Dim bashers - I have had to cancel my vegas trip for this year, I have some weird health stuff going on that will put me at doctor appointments the week of the bash (ugh). I hate that I wont be seeing all of you (and hate that I wont get an In&Out burger), but I do know tht there is always next year!!! I will be looking forward to a big bash report after it is all over - you all party hardy for me!
> 
> Robbi/QtPatooti



Awww, I was so looking forward to meeting you! Of course, understandable having to sit this one out... I hope your health issues are resolved quickly & with the least amount of stress as possible! Good vibes being sent your way!


----------



## swordchick

LillyBBBW said:


> So here's what we look like so far:
> 
> *Wednesday, August 7, 11:45 a.m. @ The Beach club Restaurant*
> 
> gypsy
> LillyBBBW
> PattiGirl
> swordchick
> ValentineBBW
> *Saturday, August 11, 11:45 a.m. @ (Location To Be Announced)*
> 
> Cranky Spice
> LillyBBBW
> Liz (di-va)
> PattiGirl
> Renaissance Woman
> ValentineBBW


 
You can count me in for Saturday as well.


----------



## bigsexy920

Oh no IM so sorry to hear that QT hope things go well with the appointments. 





QtPatooti said:


> Hey Dim bashers - I have had to cancel my vegas trip for this year, I have some weird health stuff going on that will put me at doctor appointments the week of the bash (ugh). I hate that I wont be seeing all of you (and hate that I wont get an In&Out burger), but I do know tht there is always next year!!! I will be looking forward to a big bash report after it is all over - you all party hardy for me!
> 
> Robbi/QtPatooti


----------



## bigsexy920

Ill be around for both


----------



## EJKorvette

QtPatooti said:


> Hey Dim bashers - I have had to cancel my vegas trip for this year, I have some weird health stuff going on that will put me at doctor appointments the week of the bash (ugh). I hate that I wont be seeing all of you (and hate that I wont get an In&Out burger), but I do know tht there is always next year!!! I will be looking forward to a big bash report after it is all over - you all party hardy for me!
> 
> Robbi/QtPatooti



will miss seeing you again.

EJKorvette


----------



## HeatherBBW

LillyBBBW said:


> So here's what we look like so far:
> 
> *Wednesday, August 7, 11:45 a.m. @ The Beach club Restaurant*
> 
> gypsy
> LillyBBBW
> PattiGirl
> swordchick
> ValentineBBW
> 
> *Saturday, August 11, 11:45 a.m. @ (Location To Be Announced)*
> 
> Cranky Spice
> LillyBBBW
> Liz (di-va)
> PattiGirl
> Renaissance Woman
> ValentineBBW



Yikes... 11:45am - are you trying to kill me? It's VEGAS!!! 

I am gonna try to make both of these - add FAJohnny to the list too.


----------



## SocialbFly

I am going to try and make both of them too...that is my fervent hope (dont you love that word?)


----------



## SuperMishe

I'm in for both!!

Is it too soon to start counting hours instead of days?? LOL!!


----------



## LillyBBBW

HeatherBBW said:


> Yikes... 11:45am - are you trying to kill me? It's VEGAS!!!
> 
> I am gonna try to make both of these - add FAJohnny to the list too.



LOL I won't be taking attendence girlie.  I'm just making a list because:


I like using the bullet feature
So people can get a vague view of who's going to be there
To get a guestimate of how many people are showing so I can save seats/a section a little before the rush
So that it won't cut into other planned events going on at the Bash which from past experience customarily starts at 'round 1:30 ish.
Did I say bullets are fun?  

I'm not a stickler for time, though 1:00 might be way too late. I'm sure some will still be loitering but we're going to use up all the mayo so you better get there sooner rather than later.


----------



## LillyBBBW

QtPatooti said:


> Hey Dim bashers - I have had to cancel my vegas trip for this year, I have some weird health stuff going on that will put me at doctor appointments the week of the bash (ugh). I hate that I wont be seeing all of you (and hate that I wont get an In&Out burger), but I do know tht there is always next year!!! I will be looking forward to a big bash report after it is all over - you all party hardy for me!
> 
> Robbi/QtPatooti



Oh ((QtPatooti))).  I hope it's not something terribly scary. Do prioritize yourself hun, we will miss you and I'll keep you in my prayers.


----------



## LillyBBBW

Updated List!​
*Wednesday, August 8, 11:45 a.m. @ The Beach club Restaurant*

Aurora1
bigsexy920
FAJohnny
gypsy
HeatherBBW
LillyBBBW
mango
PattiGirl
SocialbFly
SuperMishe
swordchick
ValentineBBW

*Saturday, August 11, 11:45 a.m. @ (Location To Be Announced)*

bigsexy920
Cranky Spice
FAJohnny
gypsy
HeatherBBW
LillyBBBW
Liz (di-va)
mango
PattiGirl
Renaissance Woman
SocialbFly
SuperMishe
swordchick
ValentineBBW


----------



## johnnny2005

Count me in too for both days,thats if me hangovers arent too bad,lol,John


----------



## Sandie S-R

LillyBBBW said:


> My big worry is what kind of food is in the area? It's alwasy about the food with me, it has to be good.  I wasn't impressed with the buffet at the Bellagio, so that's out. Anybody know of any places that are to DIE for?



Just wanted to mention that the food and Margaritas are to freaking die for at the "Pink Taco" at the Hard Rock Hotel. Guy and I always make a point to eat there when we are in town. A friend had her wedding reception there a few years back, and we fell in love with this restaurant!


----------



## lipmixgirl

LillyBBBW said:


> Updated List!​
> *Wednesday, August 8, 11:45 a.m. @ The Beach club Restaurant*
> Aurora1
> bigsexy920
> FAJohnny
> gypsy
> HeatherBBW
> LillyBBBW
> mango
> PattiGirl
> SocialbFly
> SuperMishe
> swordchick
> ValentineBBW
> lipmixgirl
> *Saturday, August 11, 11:45 a.m. @ (Location To Be Announced)*
> bigsexy920
> Cranky Spice
> FAJohnny
> gypsy
> HeatherBBW
> LillyBBBW
> Liz (di-va)
> mango
> PattiGirl
> Renaissance Woman
> SocialbFly
> SuperMishe
> swordchick
> ValentineBBW
> lipmixgirl



the big apple has spoken...
::exeunt:: :bow:


----------



## ValentineBBW

QtPatooti said:


> Hey Dim bashers - I have had to cancel my vegas trip for this year, I have some weird health stuff going on that will put me at doctor appointments the week of the bash (ugh). I hate that I wont be seeing all of you (and hate that I wont get an In&Out burger), but I do know tht there is always next year!!! I will be looking forward to a big bash report after it is all over - you all party hardy for me!
> 
> Robbi/QtPatooti



Oh no! Very sorry about this QT, we are going to miss you  Take care of yourself.


----------



## LillyBBBW

So.... I've been looking at other eating establishments in the hotel for Saturday. The Beach Club where we will be eating on Wednesday has a ($), meaning entrees range from $5-$15 so it is great for the budget conscious. I was thinking for our second meet on Saturday we could have it at the Paradise Garden Buffet. The hotel puts Paradise Garden Buffet in the ($$) range however meaning entrees are between $15-$25. I little pricier but the restaurant sounds fun and it's a buffet! I'm mindful of the budget conscious and don't want anyone to be left out. There is a more reasonable place available but this one seems more fun. I wanted to get some thoughts to see if Paradise Garden Buffet is in reach for us on that Saturday. 

Margaritaville was mentioned earlier in this thread as a great place however it is an outdoor cafe over the strip. It's going to be 115 degrees in the shade at midday in Vegas and I'm not sure we'd be comfortable frying alive out there alone in the sun for ($$).


----------



## lipmixgirl

yes, like mommy dearest's "NO WIRE HANGERS", i say " NO CHAIN RESTAURANTS!" 

who's with me?!?!?

the buffet sounds quite loverly!


----------



## SoVerySoft

So...I'm just curious...is it too late to go to this thing?


----------



## ValentineBBW

SoVerySoft said:


> So...I'm just curious...is it too late to go to this thing?



Too late as in too late to get a ticket for the Bash? If that is what you mean, there are already a couple of people selling their tickets on the Bash board because they are now unable to make it. You can also register at the door, but at a higher cost. The first link is for those selling tickets and the second link is the info for buying at the door.

http://www.websitetoolbox.com/tool/mb/bbwnetwork?forum=89285

http://www.websitetoolbox.com/tool/post/bbwnetwork/vpost?id=2025471

Hope this helps you SVS


----------



## snuggletiger

LillyBBBW said:


> So.... I've been looking at other eating establishments in the hotel for Saturday. The Beach Club where we will be eating on Wednesday has a ($), meaning entrees range from $5-$15 so it is great for the budget conscious. I was thinking for our second meet on Saturday we could have it at the Paradise Garden Buffet. The hotel puts Paradise Garden Buffet in the ($$) range however meaning entrees are between $15-$25. I little pricier but the restaurant sounds fun and it's a buffet! I'm mindful of the budget conscious and don't want anyone to be left out. There is a more reasonable place available but this one seems more fun. I wanted to get some thoughts to see if Paradise Garden Buffet is in reach for us on that Saturday.
> 
> Margaritaville was mentioned earlier in this thread as a great place however it is an outdoor cafe over the strip. It's going to be 115 degrees in the shade at midday in Vegas and I'm not sure we'd be comfortable frying alive out there alone in the sun for ($$).



I have eaten at the buffet and its very good food, and the scenery is nice because it has windows that look out onto like a little flamingo habitat. And its pretty easy to find


----------



## SoVerySoft

ValentineBBW said:


> Too late as in too late to get a ticket for the Bash? If that is what you mean, there are already a couple of people selling their tickets on the Bash board because they are now unable to make it. You can also register at the door, but at a higher cost. The first link is for those selling tickets and the second link is the info for buying at the door.
> 
> http://www.websitetoolbox.com/tool/mb/bbwnetwork?forum=89285
> 
> http://www.websitetoolbox.com/tool/post/bbwnetwork/vpost?id=2025471
> 
> Hope this helps you SVS



Thanks so much! but...I checked airfare today and it's like $400-$500 and since I need 2...it's cost-prohibitive. Wah!


----------



## liz (di-va)

Ungh, plane tickets really are expensive...is Vegas really such the chic vacation spot in August when it's 293,081 degrees? Why so spendy? Well, I got one. I hope my ass fits! (Countdown begins...I just hate this shit.) 

I still can't believe I'm going . I saw _Ocean's Thirteen_ today to get me in the mood! Julian Sands is gonna be at the Bash, right?


----------



## HeatherBBW

SoVerySoft said:


> Thanks so much! but...I checked airfare today and it's like $400-$500 and since I need 2...it's cost-prohibitive. Wah!



Priceline!


----------



## LillyBBBW

Ok so it's been over 24 hours and there's been no public outcry specifically against the Paradise Garden Buffet for Saturday's meet so The Paradise Garden Buffet it is!  Here's our updated list:

*Wednesday, August 8, 11:45 a.m. @ The Beach club Restaurant*


Aurora1
bigsexy920
FAJohnny
gypsy
HeatherBBW
johnny2005
LillyBBBW
lipmixgirl
mango
PattiGirl
SocialbFly
SuperMishe
swordchick
ValentineBBW

*Saturday, August 11, 11:45 a.m. @ The Paradise Garden Buffet*


bigsexy920
Cranky Spice
FAJohnny
gypsy
HeatherBBW
johnny2005
LillyBBBW
lipmixgirl
Liz (di-va)
mango
PattiGirl
Renaissance Woman
SocialbFly
SuperMishe
swordchick
ValentineBBW


----------



## gypsy

Hey everyone! 

I'm gonna call the hotel tonight and try and see if we can all get a room block together so we will have all of us in one area - if you'd like please private me the name your room is reserved under and I'll see if we can all be neighbours!!!


----------



## gypsy

QtPatooti said:


> Hey Dim bashers - I have had to cancel my vegas trip for this year, I have some weird health stuff going on that will put me at doctor appointments the week of the bash (ugh). I hate that I wont be seeing all of you (and hate that I wont get an In&Out burger), but I do know tht there is always next year!!! I will be looking forward to a big bash report after it is all over - you all party hardy for me!
> 
> Robbi/QtPatooti




AWWWW!!! Oh that sucks... I hope everything is ok - I know how weird health stuff can be.

I was looking forward to corrupting... I mean... partying with you!


----------



## volatile

I'm so jealous of everyone going! I wanted to go really bad but plane tickets are so expensive, especially since I would need to buy two. I'm looking forward to all the pictures to come.

I'm going next year! I don't care if I have to save for an entire year. lol


----------



## QtPatooti

gypsy said:


> I was looking forward to corrupting... I mean... partying with you!




hehehe thanks gypsy  That is the part I hate is not getting to see my longtime friends and not getting to meet those I havent met yet!!! Next year maybe!!!

Volatile: I usually pay for it in bits and pieces. The first is plane ticket, seems like the sooner I book the better price I get. And always have some roommates to share the cost


----------



## LillyBBBW

List Update​

*Wednesday, August 8, 11:45 a.m. @ The Beach Club Restaurant*


Aurora1
bigsexy920
FAJohnny
gypsy
HeatherBBW
johnny2005
LillyBBBW
lipmixgirl
mango
marriednotdead + Hubbie
PattiGirl
SocialbFly
SuperMishe
swordchick
ValentineBBW

*Saturday, August 11, 11:45 a.m. @ The Paradise Garden Buffet*


bigsexy920
Cranky Spice
FAJohnny
gypsy
HeatherBBW
johnny2005
LillyBBBW
lipmixgirl
Liz (di-va)
mango
PattiGirl
Renaissance Woman
SocialbFly
SuperMishe
swordchick
ValentineBBW


----------



## Baldnblk2002

LillyBBBW said:


> Heh, not renting a scooter means more money for the vendors fair! That's the ticket. And I will attest to BigSexy being shy. She's got a vibrant personality but if I hadn't thrown myself at her the first time I saw her we never would have met.
> 
> I vaguely recall meeting mr Baldnblk. Not sure if it was him or not but whoever he was he was quite the dresser and had me so entranced that I left my dessert sitting in front of him. I recoverd quite quickly though and returned to retrieve it.




I remember meeting you in the lobby and we talked for a while and your a good looking women,I had a blast there and people call me the Vegas Bash Social Butterfly...I am in no way shape or form shy I just like to have fun and get to know people...just save a few dances for me and we will get along just great...oh by the way I think your behind on the hugs 

Luke


----------



## fatgirlflyin

You can count me in for the get together on Saturday afternoon! 

For those of you that are going to Vegas but not sure about paying for the entire bash, come party with me on Friday night!


----------



## HeatherBBW

Lilly,

I just found out they are having a bash poker tournament and it's on Wed at Noon only. I think I am gonna have to take myself off the list for the Wed meetup  booo.

I can't help it, I am a poker addict! I will buy you lunch with my winnings!

Hugs,
Heather


----------



## SummerG

HeatherBBW said:


> Lilly,
> 
> I just found out they are having a bash poker tournament and it's on Wed at Noon only. I think I am gonna have to take myself off the list for the Wed meetup  booo.
> 
> I can't help it, I am a poker addict! I will buy you lunch with my winnings!
> 
> Hugs,
> Heather



POKER? *PERK* noon? (too early! lol)


----------



## QtPatooti

You guys dont forget to check the bash board - they are regularly posting updated information - I dont want you to miss any last minute schedule changes.


----------



## liz (di-va)

How hard is it to get into individual events? I have a 3-day pass but my plane gets in Thursday. Didn't think about that until now...


----------



## QtPatooti

liz (di-va) said:


> How hard is it to get into individual events? I have a 3-day pass but my plane gets in Thursday. Didn't think about that until now...



They generally do not sell separate passes to individual events, there is one exception to that - and that is Thursday, because they know many many people arrive on Thursday. They are charging $30 for Thursday night. 

Here is the post that talks about that:

http://www.websitetoolbox.com/tool/post/bbwnetwork/vpost?id=1991016


----------



## liz (di-va)

QtPatooti said:


> They generally do not sell separate passes to individual events, there is one exception to that - and that is Thursday, because they know many many people arrive on Thursday. They are charging $30 for Thursday night.
> 
> Here is the post that talks about that:
> 
> http://www.websitetoolbox.com/tool/post/bbwnetwork/vpost?id=1991016



thank you!  that was very handy!


----------



## Aurora1

Is it too late to register if I am getting in around 9-10PM Tuesday night? I wanted to go to the first club night.  Anyone else arriving around that time too?


----------



## HeatherBBW

SummerG said:


> POKER? *PERK* noon? (too early! lol)



$25 buy in .. tourney style.. you know you wanna!


----------



## CrankySpice

HeatherBBW said:


> $25 buy in .. tourney style.. you know you wanna!




Damn, I'm so jealous. I'm not getting in until Wednesday night!


----------



## SummerG

HeatherBBW said:


> $25 buy in .. tourney style.. you know you wanna!



If I make it to Vegas in one piece... it's sooooo on!


----------



## ValentineBBW

Here is a link to the floor map of the Flamingo: 
http://tinyurl.com/27v9oh

http://www.websitetoolbox.com/tool/post/bbwnetwork/vpost?id=2044014

Be prepared to walk folks, the Flamingo is huge!

10 days before I fly out! Woohoo! Ok, I just put 10 hours in and have been up since 2:30am so that is all the enthusiasm I could muster at this point. See you there!


----------



## HeatherBBW

ValentineBBW said:


> Here is a link to the floor map of the Flamingo:
> http://tinyurl.com/27v9oh
> 
> http://www.websitetoolbox.com/tool/post/bbwnetwork/vpost?id=2044014
> 
> Be prepared to walk folks, the Flamingo is huge!
> 
> 10 days before I fly out! Woohoo! Ok, I just put 10 hours in and have been up since 2:30am so that is all the enthusiasm I could muster at this point. See you there!



All I have to say is... Zooomm ZOOM! I will be scooting.  I hope others with long walking issues will take up the discounted rate they provided for renting scooters. I am bringing my own, but I can't imagine being without one. Even friends who have no mobility issues use them and love them.


----------



## QtPatooti

Aurora1 said:


> Is it too late to register if I am getting in around 9-10PM Tuesday night? I wanted to go to the first club night.  Anyone else arriving around that time too?



Aurora: if you are paying at the door, you can register at any official bash function. But please go read the official information at the following link, it specifically talks about registration late Tuesday night:

http://www.websitetoolbox.com/tool/post/bbwnetwork/vpost?id=2008956

Also, they want anyone registering at the door to pre-register with them. Please see the following link for detailed information on that:

http://www.websitetoolbox.com/tool/post/bbwnetwork/vpost?id=2025471


----------



## mango

SummerG said:


> If I make it to Vegas in one piece... it's sooooo on!



*I'm putting money on Summer to clean house!!


 *


----------



## CrankySpice

mango said:


> *I'm putting money on Summer to clean house!!
> 
> 
> *



Spoken like a man who has never seen Heather play poker! I have no doubt whatsoever that the Ms. Boyle will finish in at least the top 3, if not win the whole tourney!


----------



## CTAnonymousCT

CrankySpice said:


> Spoken like a man who has never seen Heather play poker! I have no doubt whatsoever that the Ms. Boyle will finish in at least the top 3, if not win the whole tourney!



I too, put my money Ms. Boyle....UNLESS she is mad at J then she will LOSE all of MY money,,Ooops I mean HER money! 

Once on full-tilt I had finally gotten up to 20k+ play $ (With Heathers help) and WHAMMO the next morning I log on and i had $0.00...Hmmmmmmm


Keep it Real!:bow: :bow:


----------



## Aurora1

QtPatooti said:


> Aurora: if you are paying at the door, you can register at any official bash function. But please go read the official information at the following link, it specifically talks about registration late Tuesday night:
> 
> http://www.websitetoolbox.com/tool/post/bbwnetwork/vpost?id=2008956
> 
> Also, they want anyone registering at the door to pre-register with them. Please see the following link for detailed information on that:
> 
> http://www.websitetoolbox.com/tool/post/bbwnetwork/vpost?id=2025471



Thank you


----------



## lipmixgirl

CrankySpice said:


> Spoken like a man who has never seen Heather play poker! I have no doubt whatsoever that the Ms. Boyle will finish in at least the top 3, if not win the whole tourney!




cranky, truer words have never been spoken... i have seen miss heather gamble... the woman is a shark... beware bashers who are "in it to win it"... cause chances are you are "in it to lose it"... tee hee hee...


----------



## SummerG

mango said:


> *I'm putting money on Summer to clean house!!
> 
> 
> *



Hah! Thanks Jay  Though I have a feeling winning at the NAAFA hosp suite game is a little different than winning in Vegas. I'm gonna have to start practicing now!


----------



## Sanderson

*I'm going to my first BBW Vegas Bash this year... I can't wait!!!*


----------



## gypsy

Ok so... I finally got a message from the hotel about whether they can group everyone together... they said that when you check into the hotel, tell them who you want your room to be near and they'll do their 'very best' to get everyone close. 

I'll be in on Monday night, so anyone that wants to use my name PM me and I'll give you the pertinent and yet sensitive info.


----------



## Baldnblk2002

gypsy said:


> Ok so... I finally got a message from the hotel about whether they can group everyone together... they said that when you check into the hotel, tell them who you want your room to be near and they'll do their 'very best' to get everyone close.
> 
> I'll be in on Monday night, so anyone that wants to use my name PM me and I'll give you the pertinent and yet sensitive info.



Vegas is only a few days away...I hope we all get to meet one another and have a great time you can find me at the pool or in the Lobby chillin

Luke


----------



## Tarella

I just heard through the grapevine, that Stiffler might be in Vegas the second weekend in August. Although his website went down due to many bandwidth issues, I remain a fan. 

Just wanted to let people know I will be on stiffler watch at the Flamingo during the Bash. Actually I am planning on attending the Vegas Bash this year. I will be staying off property but will be in Vegas Thursday till Sunday morning, vigilently searching for the stiffmeister. LOL.

Looking very forward to meeting those of you from Dimensions who are attending.


Sincerely,

Tara


----------



## SocialbFly

I know someone that has a 6 day bash ticket available if anyone would like to purchase, much cheaper than buying at the door...pm me and i will send you the details thanks!!! Dianna ( no you silly gooses, not mine!!!)


----------



## LillyBBBW

Hey folks! I've been out of town for a spell so I'm sorry I'm late in chiming in. *ONLY EIGHT DAYS LEFT!!!!! *:smitten: If you have not specifically indicated that you will be coming to the meet and greet and you want to be listed even tentatively please let us know. Everyone is welcome.  Here's an updated list:

List Update​
*Wednesday, August 8, 11:45 a.m. @ The Beach Club Restaurant*


Aurora1
bigsexy920
FAJohnny??
gypsy
johnny2005
LillyBBBW
lipmixgirl
mango
marriednotdead + Hubbie
PattiGirl
SocialbFly
SuperMishe
swordchick
ValentineBBW
*_Your Name Here_*

*Saturday, August 11, 11:45 a.m. @ The Paradise Garden Buffet*


bigsexy920
Cranky Spice
Ella Bella
FAJohnny
gypsy
HeatherBBW
johnny2005
LillyBBBW
lipmixgirl
Liz (di-va)
mango
PattiGirl
Renaissance Woman
SocialbFly
SuperMishe
swordchick
ValentineBBW
*_Your Name Here_*


----------



## LillyBBBW

SSBBW_Valerie said:


> *I'm going to my first BBW Vegas Bash this year... I can't wait!!!*



YAY!!  There are a lot of first timers this trip so you won't be alone. You are going to have a blast!


----------



## ripley

I might be at one or both.


----------



## LillyBBBW

HeatherBBW said:


> Lilly,
> 
> I just found out they are having a bash poker tournament and it's on Wed at Noon only. I think I am gonna have to take myself off the list for the Wed meetup  booo.
> 
> I can't help it, I am a poker addict! I will buy you lunch with my winnings!
> 
> Hugs,
> Heather



Whoop!! Hahahahah!! Okay everybody, who am I:

"Waaaah. Meet at 11:45??? *whine* *wimper* Why so early??? Wa........ DID YOU JUST SAY *POKER* AT *NOON*???    HOT DAMN, I'm there!!! " ​
You know I love you like cake girlie, and when have I ever turned down the promise of a free lunch? :kiss2:


----------



## mango

*Look Out Vegas.... the Karaoke King has been training!!

 *


----------



## QtPatooti

mango said:


> *Look Out Vegas.... the Karaoke King has been training!!  *



:shocked: Say it isnt so! And here I had to cancel my vegas trip! /QtPatooti throws herself down and wails with grief!


----------



## EbonySSBBW

ripley said:


> I might be at one or both.


 

Woo hoo! Can't wait to meet ya girlie.  Stefan and I will probably make the first one and maybe the second. Here's to good food and good times. See you all there.


----------



## LillyBBBW

Seven Days till Vegas!! ​
List Update​
*Wednesday, August 8, 11:45 a.m. @ The Beach Club Restaurant*


Aurora1
bigsexy920
EbonySSBBW + Stefan??
FAJohnny??
gypsy
johnny2005
LillyBBBW
lipmixgirl
mango
marriednotdead + Hubbie
PattiGirl
ripley??
SocialbFly
SuperMishe
swordchick
ValentineBBW
*_Your Name Here_*

*Saturday, August 11, 11:45 a.m. @ The Paradise Garden Buffet*


bigsexy920
Cranky Spice
EbonySSBBW + Stefan??
Ella Bella
FAJohnny
gypsy
HeatherBBW
johnny2005
LillyBBBW
lipmixgirl
Liz (di-va)
mango
PattiGirl
Renaissance Woman
ripley??
SocialbFly
SuperMishe
swordchick
ValentineBBW
*_Your Name Here_*


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J

My commission money is coming in too late for me to buy my ticket for Vegas. Lilly, take lots of pictures for me.


----------



## lipmixgirl

mango said:


> *Look Out Vegas.... the Karaoke King has been training!!
> 
> *



oh, my sweet juicy juicy mango... i think a duet is in order...


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster

I would love to go to the bash or even NAAFA as I have never been to either, but looks like the timing is off. Not to mention all the money it costs. Mike and I would like to fly to the east coast at some point for the NYE party...now theres something to talk about


----------



## CrankySpice

Lawd help me, I'm getting so excited I've got the jitters. I can't stand it. I can't stand it. And I still have a week to go!!!! All I can think about is the pool, the sunshine, and an ice cold beverage in my hand....someone, please pass the sunscreen!


----------



## ValentineBBW

It's getting closer!! 

Just thought I'd give everyone a heads up - it was posted on the Vegas Bash board that there are half price drinks between 4:00 and 8:00. She did not say _where_ the half prices drinks were, just that there are half priced drinks. So be on the lookout!

2 more days of work to live through.....2 more days of work to live through...2 more days of work......you get the picture.


----------



## LillyBBBW

Five Days Till Vegas!!!​
Hey, some of you folks are going this Friday or Saturday! I know Johnny2005 from Ireland is already on his way. Who else is going out early?


----------



## bigsexy920

Only 4 for me .... I have so much to do Ive made tons of list and acted on none of them.


----------



## mango

LillyBBBW said:


> Five Days Till Vegas!!!​
> Hey, some of you folks are going this Friday or Saturday! I know Johnny2005 from Ireland is already on his way. Who else is going out early?



*Hey Lilly,

I'll be getting in to Vegas Saturday afternoon.

*


----------



## ValentineBBW

I'll be flying in Sunday late afternoon...lookout Vegas here I come! 

one more day of work....one more day of work......:doh:


----------



## PattiGirl

I'll be arriving Saturday afternoon....And still have not packed a thing!


----------



## EbonySSBBW

We will be arriving Sunday afternoon.


----------



## Aurora1

bigsexy920 said:


> Only 4 for me .... I have so much to do Ive made tons of list and acted on none of them.



You too? LOL I thought I was the only one who sat down to make lists and never, hardly ever do any of it!


----------



## Aurora1

Actually, that's not true...most of the time, I do finish what's on my list. It just doesn't seem real that I am actually going to Vegas again yet though...I don't know why. I haven't bothered to pack a thing. The only thing I've done is make my hair apmt for next week...that's it.


----------



## Baldnblk2002

Hey party people well my vacation start in 30 min,I will be off to southern cali for a few days and then I will hit the Vegas strip by sunday afternoon,Look out peo[ple I am ready to party and pass out long over due hugs and kisses

See you all there in style

Luke


----------



## BBWGwen

Ha ha I was wondering if there was a thread about the bash on here, duh! Anyhow I know I don't make my way over to this area of the board as often as I'd like but I'd love to meet some new people at this years Bash. Sooo I'm going for the 3 day event but arriving on Thursday with my hubby in tow. 

See you all there!


----------



## HeatherBBW

LillyBBBW said:


> Seven Days till Vegas!! ​
> List Update​
> *Wednesday, August 8, 11:45 a.m. @ The Beach Club Restaurant*
> 
> 
> Aurora1
> bigsexy920
> EbonySSBBW + Stefan??
> FAJohnny??
> gypsy
> johnny2005
> LillyBBBW
> lipmixgirl
> mango
> marriednotdead + Hubbie
> PattiGirl
> ripley??
> SocialbFly
> SuperMishe
> swordchick
> ValentineBBW
> *_Your Name Here_*
> 
> *Saturday, August 11, 11:45 a.m. @ The Paradise Garden Buffet*
> 
> 
> bigsexy920
> Cranky Spice
> EbonySSBBW + Stefan??
> Ella Bella
> FAJohnny
> gypsy
> HeatherBBW
> johnny2005
> LillyBBBW
> lipmixgirl
> Liz (di-va)
> mango
> PattiGirl
> Renaissance Woman
> ripley??
> SocialbFly
> SuperMishe
> swordchick
> ValentineBBW
> *_Your Name Here_*



Me and FAJohnny are back in for the Wednesday gathering, they changed the bash poker tourney to 3pm - yay!


----------



## NancyGirl74

Ohh, I didn't know about this. See what happens when you don't pay attention. Please, add me!  

*Wednesday, August 8, 11:45 a.m. @ The Beach Club Restaurant*


Aurora1
bigsexy920
FAJohnny??
gypsy
johnny2005
LillyBBBW
lipmixgirl
mango
marriednotdead + Hubbie
PattiGirl
SocialbFly
SuperMishe
swordchick
ValentineBBW
NancyGirl74
*_Your Name Here_*

*Saturday, August 11, 11:45 a.m. @ The Paradise Garden Buffet*


bigsexy920
Cranky Spice
Ella Bella
FAJohnny
gypsy
HeatherBBW
johnny2005
LillyBBBW
lipmixgirl
Liz (di-va)
mango
PattiGirl
Renaissance Woman
SocialbFly
SuperMishe
swordchick
ValentineBBW
NancyGirl74
*_Your Name Here_*


----------



## LillyBBBW

:bounce:OMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMG:bounce:

Two Days till Vegas!!

List Update​

*Wednesday, August 8, 11:45 a.m. @ The Beach Club Restaurant*


Aurora1
bigsexy920
EbonySSBBW + Stefan??
FAJohnny
gypsy
HeatherBBW
johnny2005
LillyBBBW
lipmixgirl
mango
marriednotdead + Hubbie
NancyGirl74
PattiGirl
ripley??
SocialbFly
SuperMishe
swordchick
ValentineBBW
*_Your Name Here_*

*Saturday, August 11, 11:45 a.m. @ The Paradise Garden Buffet*


bigsexy920
Cranky Spice
EbonySSBBW + Stefan??
Ella Bella
FAJohnny
gypsy
HeatherBBW
johnny2005
LillyBBBW
lipmixgirl
Liz (di-va)
mango
NancyGirl74
PattiGirl
Renaissance Woman
ripley??
SocialbFly
SuperMishe
swordchick
ValentineBBW
*_Your Name Here_*


----------



## LillyBBBW

Hello Folks! Over at the Bash Web Board they have some schedule information along with rough times posted. I thought this might be more helpful for those who want to plan their days somewhat. According to Brie Brown, a more thorough schedule will be given to you when you arrive for registration.

GENERAL TIME MAP FOR EACH DAY

2pm-5pm - Official Bash Check-in - Sunset Convention Check-in Desk

8:30pm - Bash Kickoff Pool Party and Moonlight Swim.

Midnight - 4am - BBW Radio and the Vegas Krew Bash Kickoff - Club Night

8:30 - 4am - Nightly - Vegas Bash Exclusive use of the Flamingo Lagoon Pool[


EVENTS DAY BY DAY

*Wednesday* 

3 Minute Meet and Greet - 11am - Laughlin Room

Hip Hop Dance Lessons - 11am Virginia City Room

Bash Pool Dance Party - 8:30pm - Lagoon Pool

Club SAS (Sexy at Any Size)- Club Night - Midnight - 4am - Savoy Room


*Thursday*

Belly Dance Lessons - 11:00 - Virginia City Room

Electric Slide and ChaCha Slide Dance Lessons - 12:30 - Virginia Room

LCR Dice Tournament 12 noon - Laughlin Room

Vendor Fair Preview Fashion Show - 3pm - 5pm - Scenic Room

Tacky Tourists Dance and Party - 7pm-Midnight - Sunset Ballroom

Big Connections CT - Club Night - Midnight - 4AM - Savoy Room

Pool Open - 8:30 - 4AM lagoon Pool


*Friday*

Vendor's Fair - 10am-4pm - Eldorado Room - open to the public as well as Bashers

Burlesque Dance Lessons - 12 noon - Virginia City Room

How to Meet and Talk to a Lady - 12 noon - Laughlin Room

Supersize Goddess seminar - 2pm - Laughlin Room

Karaoke 2pm-5pm - Sunset Ballroom

Arrrrg... Pirates!! Full Costume Dance, Party and
Breast Cancer Fund Raiser - 7pm - Midnight - Sunset Ballroom

Goddesses - Club Night - Midnight - 4am - Savoy Room

Pool Open - 8:30 - 4AM Lagoon Pool


*Saturday*

Vendor Fair - Day 2 - 10am - 4pm Eldorado open to Bashers as well as the public

Alternative Lifestyles - BDSM Seminar - 12 noon - Virginia City Room

Size Acceptance and Self Esteem Seminar - 2pm - Virginia City Room

Formal/Semi Formal Dinner Ball - Doors open at 6pm, Dinner at 7pm - Midnight - Sunset Ballroom

Club Bounce - Club Night - Midnight - 4AM - Savoy Room

Pool Open - 8:30 - 4AM - Lagoon Pool


*Sunday*

T-Shirt Signing 10am - noon - Outdoor Gazebo Area - 11am

Post Bash Pool Party

Rhythms of the Night Pool Party - 8:30 - Lagoon Pool - This event is open to all ​


----------



## Tarella

LillyBBBW said:


> :bounce:OMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMG:bounce:
> 
> Two Days till Vegas!!
> 
> List Update​
> 
> *Wednesday, August 8, 11:45 a.m. @ The Beach Club Restaurant*
> 
> 
> Aurora1
> bigsexy920
> EbonySSBBW + Stefan??
> FAJohnny
> gypsy
> HeatherBBW
> johnny2005
> LillyBBBW
> lipmixgirl
> mango
> marriednotdead + Hubbie
> NancyGirl74
> PattiGirl
> ripley??
> SocialbFly
> SuperMishe
> swordchick
> ValentineBBW
> e Here_[/B]
> 
> *Saturday, August 11, 11:45 a.m. @ The Paradise Garden Buffet*
> 
> 
> bigsexy920
> Cranky Spice
> EbonySSBBW + Stefan??
> Ella Bella
> FAJohnny
> gypsy
> HeatherBBW
> johnny2005
> LillyBBBW
> lipmixgirl
> Liz (di-va)
> mango
> NancyGirl74
> PattiGirl
> Renaissance Woman
> ripley??
> SocialbFly
> SuperMishe
> swordchick
> ValentineBBW
> *_Tarella_*



Hi everyone,

I am not getting to Vegas early enough to attend the Wednesday get-together but I can't wait to see everyone Saturday. Safe travels everyone. *S*


----------



## QtPatooti

Some of you are already there, but for those of you that havent left yet - right now is the time I would be waiting in the pool for my friends in vegas  

I hope you all have a BLAST! Newbies be prepared to have the time of your life! I want to hear all about it when you return 

Hope you all have safe travels

Robbi/Qt


----------



## liz (di-va)

I gotta work until the paper's done this week (Wed), but I should be flyin out Thurs! 

Wear nametags in the pool!


----------



## LillyBBBW

:smitten:Just One.... More... Day! :smitten:

List Update​

*Wednesday, August 8, 11:45 a.m. @ The Beach Club Restaurant*


Aurora1
bigsexy920*
EbonySSBBW + Stefan??*
FAJohnny*
gypsy
HeatherBBW*
johnny2005*
LillyBBBW
lipmixgirl*
mango*
marriednotdead + Hubbie
NancyGirl74
PattiGirl*
ripley??
SocialbFly
SuperMishe
swordchick
ValentineBBW*
*_Your Name Here_*

*Saturday, August 11, 11:45 a.m. @ The Paradise Garden Buffet*


bigsexy920*
Cranky Spice
EbonySSBBW + Stefan??*
Ella Bella
FAJohnny*
gypsy
HeatherBBW*
johnny2005*
LillyBBBW
lipmixgirl*
Liz (di-va)
mango*
NancyGirl74
PattiGirl*
Renaissance Woman
ripley??
SocialbFly
SuperMishe
swordchick
Tarella
ValentineBBW*
*_Your Name Here_*


*already in Vegas today


----------



## NancyGirl74

Berna and I leave around 5pm tonight! I'm torn between EEEP!/HOORAY! and I'm ready/I'm not ready.

Thoughts running through my head: 'I'm packed....Yes, I'm packed. No more rearranging. No more switching bags. I'm done. Yep....but what if I just put that one thing...........NO! I'm done! Did I forget....What if I need....'

This is why I'm crazy.



See everyone there!!!


----------



## LillyBBBW

NancyGirl74 said:


> Berna and I leave around 5pm tonight! I'm torn between EEEP!/HOORAY! and I'm ready/I'm not ready.
> 
> Thoughts running through my head: 'I'm packed....Yes, I'm packed. No more rearranging. No more switching bags. I'm done. Yep....but what if I just put that one thing...........NO! I'm done! Did I forget....What if I need....'
> 
> This is why I'm crazy.
> 
> 
> 
> See everyone there!!!



I spent all day yesterday trying to pack and I'm STILL not ready. I put stuff in, took stuff out and that's just the clothes. I haven't even started on shoes and accessories yet. Do I wanna wear the blue gown or the red one? Should I bring this - no, I wore it last time. Ugh! :blink:


----------



## NancyGirl74

LillyBBBW said:


> I spent all day yesterday trying to pack and I'm STILL not ready. I put stuff in, took stuff out and that's just the clothes. I haven't even started on shoes and accessories yet. Do I wanna wear the blue gown or the red one? Should I bring this - no, I wore it last time. Ugh! :blink:





I had dress issues as well. Pink or red? I went with the one that had the best accessories and cutest shoes. What can I say? I'm a total girl sometimes.  

By the way, I'm sure either gown will look stunning on you.


----------



## liz (di-va)

I forgot about the formal dance and stuff...oy! And I dunno if I can Do Pirate. We'll see. oh, packing!


----------



## bigsexy920

OK packed dressed on my way to the bank to get some $$$$ and pretty soone Nancy Fancy pants will be here. See you all SOON !!!!!!


----------



## SamanthaNY

Hope y'all have a great time!


----------



## CrankySpice

I am mostly packed except for those last minute things I need to use before I leave (hair brush, make-up) and my personal carry-on bag. Thank goodness I'm not attending any of the bash events, trying to pack for those would make me crazy--all I needed was day wear and bikinis! And I still had a challenge. I'm only there Wed night-Sat night and I've packed 6 outfits....not including swimwear. Yikes!


----------



## SoCalFatGothChick

And I had a FLABulous time  Loved seeing all my old friends and making new ones...hope to meet more of you next year!


----------



## Jennygirl

SoCalFatGothChick said:


> And I had a FLABulous time  Loved seeing all my old friends and making new ones...hope to meet more of you next year!



Hey gorgeous....loved hangin out at the pool with you


----------



## SoCalFatGothChick

Jennygirl said:


> Hey gorgeous....loved hangin out at the pool with you



Yesssss!!! Good times!!  I <3 the topless pool!!!


----------



## Renaissance Woman

I loved the confused expressions of the few skinny people at the European/topless pool when it was 90% Bashers there. Priceless.


----------



## LillyBBBW

I admit, the topless pool was one of the best parts of the bash.


----------



## Jennygirl

Renaissance Woman said:


> I loved the confused expressions of the few skinny people at the European/topless pool when it was 90% Bashers there. Priceless.



LOL I know...it was hilarious. I was a little shy the first day but by Sunday I was walking around topless all day with Bodacious Magazine tattoos on my breasts LOL They are still there heehee


----------



## TraciJo67

LillyBBBW said:


> I admit, the topless pool was one of the best parts of the bash.



Well, apparently Fatlane is falling down on the job :::sigh:::

So, I'll pick up the reins. 

Post pix plz thx.


----------



## liz (di-va)

LillyBBBW said:


> I admit, the topless pool was one of the best parts of the bash.



agreed! hee hee


----------



## autopaint-1

If I was there and saw that I'd figure, gotta die sometime. Might as well be with a smile on my face.


----------



## CrankySpice

TraciJo67 said:


> Well, apparently Fatlane is falling down on the job :::sigh:::
> 
> So, I'll pick up the reins.
> 
> Post pix plz thx.



We can't--the topless pool was a no-photo zone, by resort (not bash) policy!


----------



## Jennygirl

TraciJo67 said:


> Well, apparently Fatlane is falling down on the job :::sigh:::
> 
> So, I'll pick up the reins.
> 
> Post pix plz thx.



no cameras allowed in the pool....i have some from the other parties though...


----------



## mango

Jennygirl said:


> LOL I know...it was hilarious. I was a little shy the first day but by Sunday I was walking around topless all day with Bodacious Magazine tattoos on my breasts LOL They are still there heehee



*And don't you have a great pair of BODacious titties Jenny!  


Re: the European Pool - for those who weren't there... the Flamingo had a private pool area for adults only where women had the option to go topless. Men also had the option to go topless.. and many, including myself, took that opportunity.

Women had free entry but men had to pay $10 per day. However - if you got your coloured wristband off your wrist, you could reuse it 2 days later as they shuffled between blue and pink (I had inside info on what the day's colours were and saved afew bucks).
Hotel policy - no cameras allowed in this pool area (sorry fellas.. you had to be there).

I was there virtually everyday and I think my skin is suffering from some sort of chlorine poisoning from being in the water for hours everyday and only getting out to get a drink or to go to the restroom. My feet are heavily chaffed from the pool floor too.

No deep end this year ... so the Dimensions Cannonball Squad trials will need to be held next year if its at a new venue.

By about Thursday or Friday the word had spread around and the bashers had taken over the entire pool.

Watching the regular people walk into the pool area and seeing all the hot topless fatties was priceless... I bet there's afew people who now think 'European' is another word for 'scantilly dressed & tanned fat'.

Other highlights of the pool - OREOs.... the various booty trains - including the girl in the thong who was pulled around the pool on a lilo requesting butt slaps from everyone... funny how the first slap is always the weakest!  ... also topless beach ball games.. and yes.. some bare breasts do look like a beach ball!

A pity the main pool with the grotto was freezing cold and overrun with hotel guests during the day. The night parties around this pool were a little chilly but I found out the best way to warm up is through the transferring of body heat through intense hugging and group hugs.


Other things I learnt at the bash - 

The Flamingo hotel & casino is huge!  

The Go-Rooms were worth it (candy bars everywhere!!).. especially if you managed to swing the cheap upgrade with the construction discount.  

Klingon (Cling On) - the term used to describe a person who won't leave you alone in conversation and where there is no escape. This can apply to both a male or a female.

Klingon Level 3 - As above but moreso.

Free drinks are possible on the penny slots and it can be worthwhile if you play 1 line for 1 credit. It's amazing how long you can stretch just one dollar.... and if you tip the waitress, she comes back!!  

Too many big girls in a hot tub = Fat Girl Soup (... there is never too many).


Memorable Quotes from the Bash - 

"I wanna wear him as my belt!" - the big woman who dressed in leather & chains, stud collar and leather cap on seeing a youthful John-Ireland for the first time. Luckily for John, she was only staying afew rooms away on his level. Apparently she likes a piece of cake in the morning too.  

"Umm.. we're supposed to eat this??" - heard from various people at the Saturday night formal event on the quality of the Flamingo buffet. I didn't think it was so bad myself ... but then I do eat almost anything.


I had a great time this year. It was great seeing old friends again and making new ones. Hopefully next year will be bigger and better.
See you all in 2008!  *


----------



## Curvy Sharon

It was great meeting you, Mango, you're a real sweetie (and hottie! heehee).  

Sharon


----------



## Jennygirl

All I can say is thank goodness for Mango and his body heat...that pool was FREEZING!


----------



## LillyBBBW

Best.Post.Ever. Great way to recapture it mango! 



mango said:


> *And don't you have a great pair of BODacious titties Jenny!
> 
> 
> Re: the European Pool - for those who weren't there... the Flamingo had a private pool area for adults only where women had the option to go topless. Men also had the option to go topless.. and many, including myself, took that opportunity.
> 
> Women had free entry but men had to pay $10 per day. However - if you got your coloured wristband off your wrist, you could reuse it 2 days later as they shuffled between blue and pink (I had inside info on what the day's colours were and saved afew bucks).
> Hotel policy - no cameras allowed in this pool area (sorry fellas.. you had to be there).
> 
> I was there virtually everyday and I think my skin is suffering from some sort of chlorine poisoning from being in the water for hours everyday and only getting out to get a drink or to go to the restroom. My feet are heavily chaffed from the pool floor too.
> 
> No deep end this year ... so the Dimensions Cannonball Squad trials will need to be held next year if its at a new venue.
> 
> By about Thursday or Friday the word had spread around and the bashers had taken over the entire pool.
> 
> Watching the regular people walk into the pool area and seeing all the hot topless fatties was priceless... I bet there's afew people who now think 'European' is another word for 'scantilly dressed & tanned fat'.
> 
> Other highlights of the pool - OREOs.... the various booty trains - including the girl in the thong who was pulled around the pool on a lilo requesting butt slaps from everyone... funny how the first slap is always the weakest!  ... also topless beach ball games.. and yes.. some bare breasts do look like a beach ball!
> 
> A pity the main pool with the grotto was freezing cold and overrun with hotel guests during the day. The night parties around this pool were a little chilly but I found out the best way to warm up is through the transferring of body heat through intense hugging and group hugs.
> 
> 
> Other things I learnt at the bash -
> 
> The Flamingo hotel & casino is huge!
> 
> The Go-Rooms were worth it (candy bars everywhere!!).. especially if you managed to swing the cheap upgrade with the construction discount.
> 
> Klingon (Cling On) - the term used to describe a person who won't leave you alone in conversation and where there is no escape. This can apply to both a male or a female.
> 
> Klingon Level 3 - As above but moreso.
> 
> Free drinks are possible on the penny slots and it can be worthwhile if you play 1 line for 1 credit. It's amazing how long you can stretch just one dollar.... and if you tip the waitress, she comes back!!
> 
> Too many big girls in a hot tub = Fat Girl Soup (... there is never too many).
> 
> 
> Memorable Quotes from the Bash -
> 
> "I wanna wear him as my belt!" - the big woman who dressed in leather & chains, stud collar and leather cap on seeing a youthful John-Ireland for the first time. Luckily for John, she was only staying afew rooms away on his level. Apparently she likes a piece of cake in the morning too.
> 
> "Umm.. we're supposed to eat this??" - heard from various people at the Saturday night formal event on the quality of the Flamingo buffet. I didn't think it was so bad myself ... but then I do eat almost anything.
> 
> 
> I had a great time this year. It was great seeing old friends again and making new ones. Hopefully next year will be bigger and better.
> See you all in 2008!  *


----------



## CrankySpice

Yeah, what Lilly said! Great post, Mango....and wonderful to meet you, even if my salacious stares in your direction didn't cause you to toss me back and plant your mouth on mine, as I'd secretly hoped would happen!


----------



## gypsy

mango said:


> *
> Other highlights of the pool - OREOs....
> *



*snicker*



mango said:


> *"I wanna wear him as my belt!" - the big woman who dressed in leather & chains, stud collar and leather cap on seeing a youthful John-Ireland for the first time. Luckily for John, she was only staying afew rooms away on his level. Apparently she likes a piece of cake in the morning too.  *



*double snicker @ cake*

Has anyone heard from John? Is he still in one piece?????


----------



## bigsexy920

gypsy said:


> I think he may have been put on a 12 step program. I told him my new name for him is 2 fisted John.


----------



## gypsy

bigsexy920 said:


> I think he may have been put on a 12 step program. I told him my new name for him is 2 fisted John.



That was my nickname for him before the bash.  Now I have to go and think something up. Thanks, Bernadilly. lol


----------



## bigsexy920

What can I say ... you win again !!!


----------



## ThatFatGirl

Question for the ladies who went topless: Was it easy to whip off the bikini top and let the girls fly free?

Had I gone to Vegas this year - and we were almost there I had reservations and everything - my big "thing" was going to be wearing a bikini in public for the first time. I can't even imagine if I'd have the nerve to go topless.

Glad you all had fun!!! Now you all need to go next year because come hell or high water I am going to be there and I want to meet you.


----------



## CrankySpice

I didn't go topless, TFG, but I don't think it was a big deal...sure, the first few bare bewbies you saw were kind of (forgive the choice of words) titilating, but after a while, it was no biggie....kinda like just having another set of elbows in the pool, ya know? So towards the end, there were a LOT of women who opted to go topless. I think it was easy for any one who had the urge to do so to feel comfortable with it.


----------



## LillyBBBW

ThatFatGirl said:


> Question for the ladies who went topless: Was it easy to whip off the bikini top and let the girls fly free?
> 
> Had I gone to Vegas this year - and we were almost there I had reservations and everything - my big "thing" was going to be wearing a bikini in public for the first time. I can't even imagine if I'd have the nerve to go topless.
> 
> Glad you all had fun!!! Now you all need to go next year because come hell or high water I am going to be there and I want to meet you.



I broke the bikini barrier long ago. I'd always wanted to visit a topless beach but had anxiety about going to one in public and being greeted by a hostile attitude. That's why I couldn't wait to go jump in the the Euro pool when I got all ma' sistas with me.  For me it was very easy and MAD cool. There were a lot of first time bikini wearers there and there was no pressure to conform if you preferred a one piece or didn't want to go topless, except for the occasional cheerful rallying cry from a topless woman who'd had too much to drink. (you know who you are doll! )


----------



## MissToodles

LillyBBBW said:


> I broke the bikini barrier long ago. I'd always wanted to visit a topless beach but had anxiety about going to one in public and being greeted by a hostile attitude. That's why I couldn't wait to go jump in the the Euro pool when I got all ma' sistas with me.  For me it was very easy and MAD cool. There were a lot of first time bikini wearers there and there was no pressure to conform if you preferred a one piece or didn't want to go topless, except for the occasional cheerful rallying cry from a topless woman who'd had too much to drink. (you know who you are doll! )



I just went to an "unofficial" nude beach on Tuesday. While I didn't go topless, I did see a variety of shapes and sizes romping about in their birthday suits. I think that I was in the gay part really helped, but even the nude fatties didn't garner a second look from the beach goers.


----------



## Scrumptious_voluptuous

*Starts saving for next year*


----------



## Jennygirl

ThatFatGirl said:


> Question for the ladies who went topless: Was it easy to whip off the bikini top and let the girls fly free?
> 
> Had I gone to Vegas this year - and we were almost there I had reservations and everything - my big "thing" was going to be wearing a bikini in public for the first time. I can't even imagine if I'd have the nerve to go topless.
> 
> Glad you all had fun!!! Now you all need to go next year because come hell or high water I am going to be there and I want to meet you.



I didn't have time to buy a new bikini this year so I went with my one piece and my tankini and just popped the boobs out the top when I felt comfortable. At one point I just took the top completely off when doing the tankini...I think I was the first in my group to go topless...and after a while we had even the most conservative girls topless...even if they stayed under water. It was a freeing experience and the other girls are right. After a while you got de-sensitized to the boobies...maybe the guys didn't but I know most of the girls did lol Oh and the booty train was so fun


----------



## liz (di-va)

ThatFatGirl said:


> Question for the ladies who went topless: Was it easy to whip off the bikini top and let the girls fly free?
> 
> Had I gone to Vegas this year - and we were almost there I had reservations and everything - my big "thing" was going to be wearing a bikini in public for the first time. I can't even imagine if I'd have the nerve to go topless.
> 
> Glad you all had fun!!! Now you all need to go next year because come hell or high water I am going to be there and I want to meet you.



I kinda couldn't believe I did it, but once I did it, it really did just feel more or less normal. A little like a naked dream at first, but then just...normal. It was really different to just do it, rather than defend the right to do it, you know? I left the bash thinking...people should be able to do this! Why are Americans so hung up about it.

(Also--it was the fact that one Dims chick in particular who had already gotten rid of the top which got me to do it! I shan't name her name, but it inspired me  ).

I will say, though, that given the fact that most of the poolgoers were BBWs made for just a really high volume of boobage. And that not all the guys who wandered in with skinny chicks, having no idea what was goin on, were displeased. Was a kinda fabulous sight.


----------



## liz (di-va)

mango said:


> *I was there virtually everyday and I think my skin is suffering from some sort of chlorine poisoning from being in the water for hours everyday and only getting out to get a drink or to go to the restroom. My feet are heavily chaffed from the pool floor too. *



Crocs! I wore my nerdy beige Crocs every day in the pool, and they really helped protect my feet. Not the best look ever, but effective. </nerdout>


----------



## SoCalFatGothChick

Jennygirl said:


> All I can say is thank goodness for Mango and his body heat...that pool was FREEZING!



Lucky! He wouldn't keep me warm and left me there to freeze  And now I am coming down with a cold...bleh. Thank god for cold eeze!


----------



## SoCalFatGothChick

ThatFatGirl said:


> Question for the ladies who went topless: Was it easy to whip off the bikini top and let the girls fly free?
> 
> Had I gone to Vegas this year - and we were almost there I had reservations and everything - my big "thing" was going to be wearing a bikini in public for the first time. I can't even imagine if I'd have the nerve to go topless.
> 
> Glad you all had fun!!! Now you all need to go next year because come hell or high water I am going to be there and I want to meet you.



Despite my deflated boobage, I still felt comfortable enough to just rip off my top. There were so many different shapes and sizes of boobieladas, I decided to contribute to the diversity and represent the deflated balloon boobie crowd


----------

